# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Kampin raitiotien rakentaminen

## Nakkiputka

> Ja vielä lisäys: jos 1 kulkisi Kaivokadulta Simonkadulle, vältetään myös vasemmalle kääntymisen ongelma; kun Mikonkadun rataa ei nyt tule, syö Manskulta vasemmalle Simonkadulle kääntyvä 7 valtavasti kapasiteettia Manskun rv-liikenteeltä (ja autoliikenteeltäkin).


Tästä on muuten kuulunut villi huhu, että Mansku-Simonkatu-Kaivokatu -risteykseen olisi suunniteltu viritystä, jossa ratikkakuskit olisivat keskenään arponeet ajojärjestyksen risteyksessä...

----------


## late-

> Tästä on muuten kuulunut villi huhu, että Mansku-Simonkatu-Kaivokatu -risteykseen olisi suunniteltu viritystä, jossa ratikkakuskit olisivat keskenään arponeet ajojärjestyksen risteyksessä...


Ei välttämättä ihan pelkkä huhu. Aiemminkin on ollut ratkaisuja, joissa ratikoiden keskinäinen ajojärjestys on määritelty pelkästään HKL:n sisäisellä ohjeella. Ratkaisu ei varmastikaan koskisi kaikkia linjoja, vaan ainoastaan osaa suunnista ja oletettavasti HKL loisi taas sisäisen ohjeen eri suuntien keskinäisistä etuajo-oikeuksista.

Paljon suotavampi tilanne olisi tietysti kulku vain suoraan Mannerheimintien yli. Tällä hetkellä KSV pitää nykyistä ratkaisua väliaikaisena ja pyrkii saamaan Mikonkadun radan aikaiseksi myöhemmin. Vaihtoehtoiset ratkaisut esimerkiksi ykkösen avulla ovat myös ihan kiinnostavia, mutta ehkä kuitenkin yksin riittämättömiä Kampin liikennetarpeet huomioiden.

Seiskan hidastumisen osalta on kummallista, ettei ysiä viety heti ensimmäisessä vaiheessa Pasilan sillan yli. Ysihän olisi voinut hoitaa nykyisen lenkin Länsi-Pasilassa käyttäen jotain pysäkkiä päätepysäkkinään ja seiska puolestaan oikaista keskustaan. Tarvittaisiin vain lyhyet radanpätkät Esterinporttiin ja samalla vältettäisiin hankalampia virityksiä Itä-Pasilan puolella.

----------


## kuukanko

> Seiskan hidastumisen osalta on kummallista, ettei ysiä viety heti ensimmäisessä vaiheessa Pasilan sillan yli.


Ysille on suunniteltu Pasilan aseman eteen usean miljoonan hintaiset pysäkkijärjestelyt. Juuri sen vuoksi ysi jätettiin nyt Itä-Pasilaan, ettei noita kalliita järjestelyjä tarvitse vielä rakentaa.

Minä näen seiskan hidastumisen sen verran merkittävänä, että en vaihtaisi kolmosen ja seiskan reittejä Töölössä keskenään ennen kuin ysi menee Itä-Pasilaan.

----------


## late-

> Ysille on suunniteltu Pasilan aseman eteen usean miljoonan hintaiset pysäkkijärjestelyt.


Toivottavasti nämä työt saadaan muun Keski-Pasilan rakentamisen alkuvaiheeseen eli vuosikymmenen vaihteen paikkeille. Pasilan aseman nykyiset pysäkkijärjestelyt ovat erittäin huonot.

Samallahan on suunniteltu sillan leventämistä noin kaksinkertaiseksi, jolloin joukkoliikenne pääsisi omille kaistoilleen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällä hetkellä KSV pitää nykyistä ratkaisua väliaikaisena ja pyrkii saamaan Mikonkadun radan aikaiseksi myöhemmin.


Mikonkadun rata-ajatus kaatui KSV:n ja Vesilaitoksen sisäiseen kinaan. Kesän 2004 putkiremonttien suunnittelussa ei otettu huomioon suunnitelmaa Mikonkadun raiteista, ja yleisen periaatteen vastaisesti osa uusista putkista pantiin keskelle katua. Ennen työn aloittamista tästä huomautettiin Vesilaitokselle, mutta siellä ei haluttu enää suunnitelmia muuttaa. Tämän mokan hinnaksi on laskettu 800.000 euroa (jos oikein muistan).

KS-lautakunta äänesti sitten asiasta (syksyllä 2004), ja pj:n esityksen mukaan Mikonkadun rata pyyhkäisitiin pois, kun 0,8 Me oli liian paljon rahaa. Poliittisessa mielikuvapäätöksenteossa ei pohdittu sitä, paljonko tämä "säästö" aiheuttaa kustannuksia tai lipputulojen menetyksiä.

Päätöstä ihmetellessäni laskin, että kovin monen matkailijan kertalipputuloja ei tarvittaisi. Jos lauttasataman ja Rautatieaseman väliseksi yhteydeksi suunniteltu linja ei kulje Rautatieaseman pysäkin kautta, lienee turha toivoa linjalle myöskään matkustajia.

Manskun ja Simonkadun risteyksen rataremontti ei myöskään ole ilmainen siltä osalta, mitä etelästä Simonkadulle kääntyminen lisää kustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## Jusa

Nyt kun 2.3.2006 on Kampin avajaiset on ihan varma asia, että valiokunta ei uskalla tehdä päätöstä samana päivänä Kampin radasta vaan toivottavasti panee asian edelleen pöydälle jatkoselvityksiä varten.
Nythän ei enää ole Salavaa liito-oravineen jarruttamassa Salomoninkadun vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## Hape

Tietääkseni eivät rakennustöiden takia Urho Kekkosen kadulta Kansakoulukadulle siirretyt bussilinjat palaa takaisin. Syynä ovat mahdolliset vahvistustyöt ennen ratikkakiskojen asentamista.

----------


## JE

> Nythän ei enää ole Salavaa liito-oravineen jarruttamassa Salomoninkadun vaihtoehtoa.


Mutta kanto on edelleen tallessa... eihän sitä tiedä millainen uhanalainen öhkömönkiäinen sieltä vielä löytyy.  :Twisted Evil:  

Sinänsä ratikkaverkon ulottaminen Kamppiin on hyvä asia. Kysymys liittyy lähinnä siihen, pitäisikö linjasto kuitenkin suunnitella vähän tarkemmin ennen kuin ryhdytään raiteenlaittoon. Simonkadun mäki ja toisaalta Simonkadun/Mannerheimintien risteyksen monimutkaisuus voivat pahimmillaan olla melkoisia sudenkuoppia.

----------


## 339-DF

Kokouksessaan 6.4.2006 Jlk päätti esittää Kh:lle Kampin raitioratojen perustamissuunnitelman hyväksymistä. Pääsiäisen takia Kh kokoontuu seuraavan kerran kaiketi vasta 24.4. Kiire tulee, jos rakennustyöt yhä pyritään aloittamaan huhtikuussa.

Rahaa palaa 5,0 Me + alv.

Jlk korosti erityisesti, että Kampin läpi kulkevaa raitiolinjaa ei ole vielä valittu. Pasila Seura ry on asettunut vastustamaan linjan 7 viemistä Kampin läpi, sillä se pidentää Länsi-Pasilan ja keskustan välisiä matka-aikoja kohtuuttomasti.

----------


## JT

> Rahaa palaa 5,0 Me + alv.


Itse asiassa rahaa menee noin 7,6 M€, sillä sain Hesarista semmoisen käsityksen, että väli Runeberginkatu - Freda - Simonkatu - Manskun risteys olisi 6 M€ ja siitä seiskan reittiä on suunniteltu jatkettavan Kaivokadun ja Mikonkadun kautta Aleksille, jossa Mikonkadun hinta olisi 1,6M€.




> Jlk korosti erityisesti, että Kampin läpi kulkevaa raitiolinjaa ei ole vielä valittu. Pasila Seura ry on asettunut vastustamaan linjan 7 viemistä Kampin läpi, sillä se pidentää Länsi-Pasilan ja keskustan välisiä matka-aikoja kohtuuttomasti.


Höh, eivätkö pasilalaiset tajua, että Länsi-Pasilasta Keskustaan pääsee nopeimmin ratikka+juna -yhdistelmällä, koska junia Pasilasta keskustaan menee n. 2 min välein ja kyseinen väli menee viidessä minuutissa, joten matka-aika on ainakin 5 min nopeampi kuin menisi seiskalla koko matkan(siis nykyään).

----------


## Compact

> Höh, eivätkö pasilalaiset tajua, että Länsi-Pasilasta Keskustaan pääsee nopeimmin ratikka+juna -yhdistelmällä, koska junia Pasilasta keskustaan menee n. 2 min välein ja kyseinen väli menee viidessä minuutissa, joten matka-aika on ainakin 5 min nopeampi kuin menisi seiskalla koko matkan(siis nykyään).


Länsipasilalaiset eivät taatusti käytä koskaan junaa keskustaan mennessään. Itäpasilalaisista löytyy kyllä sitten VR:n palveluita hyödyntäviä. Tosin on ensin varmasti junamatkaa pidempi kävelymatka asemalle ja "Helsingissä" sitten vähintään toinen mokoma. Ratikalla pääsee lähempää kotia liikenteeseen ja myös lähemmäksi määränpäätä. Varmasti usein aivan ovelta-ovelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse asiassa rahaa menee noin 7,6 M, sillä sain Hesarista semmoisen käsityksen, että väli Runeberginkatu - Freda - Simonkatu - Manskun risteys olisi 6 M ja siitä seiskan reittiä on suunniteltu jatkettavan Kaivokadun ja Mikonkadun kautta Aleksille, jossa Mikonkadun hinta olisi 1,6M.


Hesarihan ei tuttuun tapaan ollenkaan tiedä mistä puhuu. HS:n jutussa oli tuon hinnan lisäksi kaksi muutakin virhettä tai epätarkkuutta.

Hinta on 5,0 Me + alv ja Mikonkatu 1,3Me + alv. Mikonkatu ei kuitenkaan oikeastaan ole edellytys Kampin toteutukselle, onpahan vaan HKL:n toive. Sitä ei pidä laskea Kampin radan hinnaksi, sitä käyttää myös mm. Kruunuvuoren ratikka aikanaan. HS oli myös laskenut Mikonkadun erikseen.

Hintojen epämääräisyys johtuu siitä, että tällä kertaa HS oli päättänyt ilmoittaa hinnat arvonlisäverollisna, sen sijaan ysistä ne ovat aina puhuneet ilman alv:tä. Yhtä epäjohdonmukaista toimintaa kuin moni muukin juttu ko. julkaisussa. Toimittaja vastasi minulle, että hänen on käsketty käyttää alvillisia hintoja. En sitten tiedä, miksei ysin kohdalla ole niin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuten Compact totesi, paikallisjunien suurin ongelma on se, ett&#228; ne eiv&#228;t aja keskustaan. Puolet j&#228;&#228; Kaisaniemeen ja toinen puoli T&#246;&#246;l&#246;nlahdelle. Se ehk&#228; on espoolaisille ja vantaalaisille keskustaa, muttei stadilaisille (sama juttu muuten Espoon Kampin-terminaalin kanssa).

Vaihdollinen yhteys pitkine k&#228;velymatkoineen sek&#228; Pasilassa (aseman edess&#228; ei edes ole ratikkapys&#228;kki&#228 :Wink:  ett&#228; "Helsingiss&#228;" ei kuitenkaan taida olla nopeampi, tai jos onkin, niin ei ainakaan vaivattomampi.

Mit&#228; Kamppiin tulee, niin kolmosen viemisest&#228; sinne ei ole kenellek&#228;n haittaa, sen sijaan seiskan viemisest&#228; on. Kustannukset ovat molemmissa samat, teoriassa kolmosen vieminen on halvempaakin koska t&#228;ll&#246;in pitenev&#228; linja olisi se, jonka vuorov&#228;li on harvempi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hintojen epämääräisyys johtuu siitä, että tällä kertaa HS oli päättänyt ilmoittaa hinnat arvonlisäverollisna, sen sijaan ysistä ne ovat aina puhuneet ilman alv:tä. Yhtä epäjohdonmukaista toimintaa kuin moni muukin juttu ko. julkaisussa. Toimittaja vastasi minulle, että hänen on käsketty käyttää alvillisia hintoja. En sitten tiedä, miksei ysin kohdalla ole niin.


Tämäpä mielenkiintoista. Mutta täysin ymmärrettävää.

On kiusallista, kun ratikan investoinnit eivät maksa paljon mitään, ja kumminkin pitäisi todistella jatkuvasti, miten kallista raitioliikenne on. Siten on täysin johdonmukaista, että metroasiat ilmoitetaan aina ilman ALV:tä ja ratikka-asiat ALV:n kanssa.

Kaikille forumilaisille sitten mieleen painettavaksi: Matinkylän metron hinta on tunnelimetrona 551 milj. euroa, vaikka HS onkin tähän mennessä väittänyt, että se on 99 milj. euroa vähemmän.

Myös keskustatunnelin pieninkin hinta alkaa tästä lähtien kolmosella.

Julistaakos HS avoimesti jutuissaan, milloin hinnat ovat alvillisia ja milloin eivät?

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Eihän ne tietenkään puhu alvista hölkäsen pöläystä. Ei Kampin eikä Ysin yhteydessä. Metrosta en muista tarkkaan onko alvittomuutta koskaan mainittu, mutta alvittomasta metrohinnasta siellä aina on puhuttu.

----------


## Antero Alku

Mannerheimintieltä tulee myös mahdolliseksi kääntyä Simonkadulle. Tämä yhteys on periaatteessa varayhteys, sillä tällä hetkellä ei ole suunnitelmaa mistään linjasta, joka käyttäisi yhteyttä säännöllisesti. Varayhteys kannattaa tehdä, sillä risteyksen raideristikko uusitaan Simonkadun vuoksi, eikä tämä varayhteys enää paljoa maksa. Paikalle tulee siis melkein täydellinen joka suuntaan ajettava pariraiteen risteys.

Molemmat raideyhteydet toteutetaan varsin nopeasti. Simonkadulla pitäisi olla kiskot jo syksyllä. Uuden raideristeyksen toimitusaika on raja sille, milloin vaunut pääsevät ajamaan Simonkadulle.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

HKL:n ja Jlk:n mukaan Simonkatu rakennetaan 2007 ja osuus Arkadiankadulta Annankadulle 2006. Kuka tuon ajankohdan viimekädessä määrää? Nythän näyttää siltä että koko hoito voisi olla valmis jo tänä vuonna! Ei tosin vielä liikenteessä, kun se Mannerheimintien ristikko jää joka tapauksessa ensi vuoteen.

----------


## Compact

> Paikalle tulee siis melkein täydellinen joka suuntaan ajettava pariraiteen risteys.


Ei siis saada vieläkään Suomeen ensimmäistä Diamond-risteystä  :Sad:  Elikä kaksoisraiteet johdetaan suorassa kulmassa ristiin ja lisäksi kaikista suunnista yhteydet poikittaisiin suuntiin.
On muuten tosi hassu ja amatöörimäinen termi tuo edellä mainittu "pariraide"  :Smile: 
Ei kun paritellen...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kampin raitiotien rakentaminen lähteekin käyntiin hieman alunperin suunniteltua myöhemmin. Töiden piti alkaa jo kesällä, mutta näillä näkymin työt alkavatkin vasta kuluvan vuoden lokakuussa. Aiheesta enemmän Metrolehdessä 21.8.2006 (sivu 15).

----------


## 339-DF

Onpa harmi, kun viivästyksiä tulee aina vaan lisää. Toisaalta tuon ei luulisi vaikuttavan kokonaisaikatauluun.

Nyt 7:sta puhutaan jo paljon varovaisemmin. Toivon edelleen, että lautakunta tekisi asiassa viisaan päätöksen.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt HKL:n sivuilla on juttu ja iso määrä kuvia siitä, kuinka kiskojen lasku Kamppiin aloitettiin eilen.

----------


## kuukanko

Joukkoliikennelautakunnalle annetaan torstaina tilannekatsaus Kampin ratatöistä. Katsauksessa pidetään mahdollisena, että ratayhteys valmistuukin vasta 2009 alkupuoliskolla.

----------


## Albert

Tuleeko Simonkadulta yhteys myos Mannerheimintielle etelään?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuleeko Simonkadulta yhteys myos Mannerheimintielle etelään?


Kyllä tulee. Simonkadun ja Kaivokadun radasta on tehty karttapiirros, joka on ladattavissa täältä: http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki.../070600082.pdf

Lisäksi uutuutena Helsinkiin tulee ensimmäinen keskikorokkeellinen bussipysäkki Kaivokadulle. Autot kulkevat korokkeen molemmin puolin! Saas nähdä, mitä pysäkin kunnossapidosta sovitaan. HKL:hän vastaa keskikorokkeellisten raitiovaunupysäkkien kunnossapidosta, muttei jalkakäytäväpysäkeistä eikä yhdestäkään bussipysäkistä.

----------


## juhanahi

> Lisäksi uutuutena Helsinkiin tulee ensimmäinen keskikorokkeellinen bussipysäkki Kaivokadulle.


Eikös Ruoholahdessa Itämerenkadulla jo ole moinen, ellei useampikin..?

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös Ruoholahdessa Itämerenkadulla jo ole moinen, ellei useampikin..?


Kas vain, niinpä onkin ja kokonaista neljä kappaletta. Mutta ne ovat kuitenkin myös ja ensisijaisesti raitiovaunupysäkkejä. Autot eivät ohita niitä ajosuunnassa vasemmalta, ja HKL huolehtii korokkeiden kunnossapidosta.

----------


## Albert

> Kas vain, niinpä onkin ja kokonaista neljä kappaletta. Mutta ne ovat kuitenkin myös ja ensisijaisesti raitiovaunupysäkkejä. Autot eivät ohita niitä ajosuunnassa vasemmalta, ja HKL huolehtii korokkeiden kunnossapidosta.


Ja tämä Kaivokadun pysäkki on "vain" bussipysäkki omalla kaistallaan, Bussit eivät aja siinä kiskoilla, Eivätkös ne tee niin Itämerenkadulla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja tämä Kaivokadun pysäkki on "vain" bussipysäkki omalla kaistallaan, Bussit eivät aja siinä kiskoilla, Eivätkös ne tee niin Itämerenkadulla?


Ajavathan ne, Itämerenkadun keskellä onkin siis joukkoliikenne- eikä raitiovaunukaista. Ja busseja ohjataan raitiovaunuvaloin! En ole käynyt nyt katsomassa, mutta ainakin 90-luvulla Itämerenkadun päässä, siinä missä 8 kääntyy pohjoiseen, oli raitiovaunuvalot myös etelään ja nimenomaan busseille. Enpä tiedä mikä asetus tai määräys tuon sallii.

Noita yhdistettyjä, kadun keskellä sijaitsevia joukkoliikennekaistoja tulee nyt sitten Simonkadulle ja myös Aleksis Kiven kadulle. Niillä osuuksilla on sitten myös yhdistettyjä pysäkkejä. Olettaisin, että raitiovaunupysäkkeinä niiden hoitovastuu on HKL:llä.

----------


## kuukanko

Fredrikinkadulta on kaivettu yksi kaista auki Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun ja Arkadiankadun väliltä viime viikon aikana ja kaivannon pohjalla olevaa kalliota on alettu louhia. Vaikka missään ei ole vielä kerrottukaan, liittyvätkö työt ratikkakiskojen rakentamiseen, niin homma näyttää kovasti samanlaiselta kuin Aleksis Kiven kadulla ysin työmaalla.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Vaikka missään ei ole vielä kerrottukaan, liittyvätkö työt ratikkakiskojen rakentamiseen, niin homma näyttää kovasti samanlaiselta kuin Aleksis Kiven kadulla ysin työmaalla.


Minun silmissäni työmaa näytti taas kovasti Helsingin Energian kaukokylmäverkoston laajentamistyöltä, jota on tehty Kampissa eri suunnilla viimeaikoina. Kenties pian saamme nähdä, mitä siinä oikeasti kaivetaan.

Edit: Nimimerkki kuukanko taisi kyllä aavistaa oikein. Helsingin Energian kaukolämpö- ja jäähdytystyömaita ei ole noilla main, mutta HKR kertoo verkkosivuillaan tällä hetkellä ja lähitulevaisuudessa tehtävistä katutoista. Myös tämä edellä mainittu työmaa ja muut Kampin raitiotien rakentamisen vaiheet ovat listalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Fredalla tehdään vasta putkisiirtotöitä, tosin kyllä raitiolinjaan liittyen.

Kampin tämänhetkinen aikataulu on sellainen, että Urho Kekkosen kadulla jatketaan kiskonlaskua jo tällä viikolla. Fredalla ja Arkadiankadulla aloitetaan kiskonlasku vasta kesäkuun puolivälin jälkeen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kampin tämänhetkinen aikataulu on sellainen, että Urho Kekkosen kadulla jatketaan kiskonlaskua jo tällä viikolla.


Nyt on sitten jo melkein koko UKK:n kiskot laskettu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jeh! Kas kun kävinkin aamulla kuvaamassa.  :Smile: 

http://vekku2.googlepages.com/1904_4.jpg
http://vekku2.googlepages.com/1904_5.jpg

----------


## Rattivaunu

Urho Kekkosen kadulla tosiaan kiskot ovat maassa kutakuinkin koko kadun pituudelta. Freda on kaivettu auki sähkötalon ja Kampin metroaseman kohdalta. UKK:n raidetyömään uusimmista vaiheista on kuvia asiaankuuluvassa kuvastossa alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Freda on saamassa lähiaikoina kiskot myös Kampin kohdalla. Viiskulman päässä sitä katua raitioliikennettä on tietenkin ollut satakunta vuotta.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupungin rakennusvirasto laatii Simonkadun, Kaivokadun ja Mikonkadun katusuunnitelmia. Suunnitelmissa esitetään ne muutokset, joita raitiotiekiskojen rakentaminen Kampista Aleksanterinkadulle edellyttää. Suunnitelmat koskevat Kaivokadulla väliä MannerheimintieAsema-aukio ja Mikonkadulla väliä AleksanterinkatuKaivokatu.

Katusuunnitelmien luonnokset esitellään yleisölle keskiviikkona 6.6.2007 kello 17.0018.30 rakennusvirastossa osoitteessa Kasarmikatu 21.

Suunnitelmaluonnokset ovat lisäksi esillä 6.15.6.2007 rakennusviraston asiakaspalvelussa sekä verkkosivuilla www.hkr.hel.fi/suunnitelmat

Uudet raitiotiekiskot muuttavat katujen kaista-, liittymä- ja pysäkkijärjestelyjä. Kevyen liikenteen järjestelyt pysyvät pääosin nykyisinä. Katusuunnitelmat valmistuvat tänä kesänä, ja rakennustyöt alkavat vuonna 2008.

Lähde: HKR

----------


## Rattivaunu

Annankadun ja Urho Kekkosen kadun kulmauksessa on näköjään ensimmäiset ajolankaviritykset paikoillaan. Täsmälleen ottaen itse ajolankoja ei juuri tätä kirjoitettaessa ollut paikalla, mutta kannatinlankoja (poikittaisia) oli sitäkin enemmän. Kannatinpylväät ovat nykytyylin mukaisesti vihreät. Tuossa ympäristössä toki tolpat korvautuvat suurelta osin seinäänkiinnityksillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Annankadun ja Urho Kekkosen kadun kulmauksessa on näköjään ensimmäiset ajolankaviritykset paikoillaan.


Nuo ajolankojen kannatinlangat olivat paikallaan ainakin jo 1.6. kun kuljin tuosta läpi. Onneksi ei tule samanlaista kahden langan viritystä kuin Arabianrannassa!

----------


## vristo

> Onneksi ei tule samanlaista kahden langan viritystä kuin Arabianrannassa!


Arabian "viritys" on hiivatin tyylikästä  :Wink: . Se on kuin saksalaisissa ratikkakaupungeissa konsanaan; tuollaisia "rautatiemallisia" ajojohto-systeemejä näkee siellä ihan kaupunkien keskustoissakin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nuo ajolankojen kannatinlangat olivat paikallaan ainakin jo 1.6. kun kuljin tuosta läpi.


Toki. Ne nähtiin IRC-keskustelujen mukaan siellä jo UITP:n aikana. Syystä tai toisesta havainto ei vain ollut siirtynyt tänne foorumille saakka ennen eilistä promenadiani...  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kampin linjan raiteet kaartuvat tätä kirjoitettaessa Urho Kekkosen kadulta Fredrikinkadulle. Kuvastoa on päivitetty alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## 339-DF

Fredalla on vihdoin aloitettu kiskonlasku. Kiskojen sivussa on näkyvissä mielenkiintoisia tekstejä, kuten "Terveisiä Koskelasta!" ja "Viikingit valloittaa!". Peittyvät sitten kohta asvalttiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Myös Kampin raitiotien kehitysvaiheita seuraileva kuvasto on päivittynyt. Fredalla on kiskotus edennyt pohjoiseen muutamia kymmeniä metrejä sitten edellisen päivityksen.

----------


## kuukanko

Fredalla on nyt laskettu kiskot Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun ja Arkadiankadun välille. Fredalla Kampin keskuksen kohdalla työt näyttävät taas pysähtyneen.

----------


## 339-DF

HS kirjoittaa, miten bussit kärsivät raiteiden rakentamisen aiheuttamasta poikkeusjärjestelystä. Onneksi järjestely ei ole pitkäaikainen, ja palvelee lopulta myös bussiliikenteen parempaa sujuvuutta.

HS mainitsee, että Kampin rataa tehdään seiskalle. On se vaan outoa, että eivät siellä toimituksessa opi. Joukkoliikennelautakuntahan ei suinkaan ole päättänyt, mikä linja Kamppiin tulee ajamaan. Sekä Pasila Seura että Alppila-Seura ovat esittäneet lautakunnalle oman kantansa, jonka mukaan seiskan tulee säilyä Mannerheimintiellä. Tilalle Kamppiin on ehdotettu Runeberginkadulla nyt ajavaa linjaa 3. Lautakunnan pj Jessica Karhu (vihr) on lehdissäkin nimenomaan korostanut, että asiaa ei ole vielä päätetty.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Fredalla on nyt laskettu kiskot Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun ja Arkadiankadun välille. Fredalla Kampin keskuksen kohdalla työt näyttävät taas pysähtyneen.


Aihetta käsittelevä kuvasto on jälleen päivittynyt.

----------


## TEP70

Tämän kuvan alue on nykyisellään paratiisi lähinnä väärinpysäköijille, mutta ehkä tämä tästä vielä iloksi muuttuu.

----------


## Fiss

> HS kirjoittaa, miten bussit kärsivät raiteiden rakentamisen aiheuttamasta poikkeusjärjestelystä. Onneksi järjestely ei ole pitkäaikainen, ja palvelee lopulta myös bussiliikenteen parempaa sujuvuutta.


Järjestely on ollut jo tähän mennessä aika pitkäaikainen. Urho Kekkosen katu on ollut pois käytöstä yli kaksi vuotta, vai koskas ne Espoon bussit siirtyivätkään maan alle? Tämä ei ole johtunut kiskotyömaasta, vaan muista teknisistä töistä, joiden tekemisessä on kestänyt uskomattoman kauan. En voi arvostella kun en tiedä mitä ongelmia tuolla on ollut, mutta kulkiessani katua lähes päivittäin olen seurannut kuinka katua on toistuvasti avattu ja päällystetty samoista kohdista.

Saisikohan linjoilta 18, 55 tai 65 autoja pois jos Urho Kekkosen katu olisi jo ajettavassa kunnossa oleva joukkoliikennekatu? Omien kokemusteni perusteella ei ole tavatonta, että 55:n matka välillä Forum - Kampintori kestää jopa 5 minuuttia lähinnä siksi, että Simonkadun, Annankadun ja Kansakoulunkadun mutka on henkilöautoruuhkan vuoksi jumissa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Kyllä Simonkatu ja Kansakoulukatu vetävät, mutta vain silloin, kun Simonmäen liikennevalot ovat pois pelistä...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun ja Arkadiankadun välisen osuuden kiskotus on saanut betonit kaikupohjakseen. Kuvasto on saanut lisäystä alkaen tästä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aivan viime päivinä ei ole tainnut tapahtua mitään kovin radikaalia Kampin päässä. Urho Kekkosen katu näyttäisi olevan vähän pidemmällä verrattuna edelliseen kuvauskertaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kampin kuvastoa on päivitetty alkaen tästä kuvasta. Arkadiankadulla on ihan tosissaan osalla matkaa kolme raidetta rinnakkain.

Kamppiin ja sen lähialueisiin liittyy muutakin raitiotiearkeologiaan kuin tämä uudisrata. Kävin kuvaamassa Eerikinkatua, jonka kivetyksessä näkyy täysin selvästi ratikkaradan jäljet. Raitiotieliikenne Eerikinkadulla on päättynyt jo vuonna 1959. Loputkin kiskot kaivettiin maasta ylös viimeistään 1970-luvun alkuvuosina. Samoina aikoina raitsikkaliikenne päättyi Turun(kin) Eerikinkadulla...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Arkadiankadulla työt ovat jälleen edenneet sitten edellisen esittelyn. 3T ajaa välillä Fredan risteys - Kauppakorkeakoulut uutta raidetta. Kuvaston uusin jakso alkaa tästä kuvasta.

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän päivän Uutislehti 100:ssa on juttu Mannerheimintien ja Simonkadun ensi vuonna tulevista kiskotöistä. Työtä sanotaan liikenteen kannalta erittäin vaativaksi ja HKL:n liikennemestari Sami Aherva väläyttää mahdollisuutta, että risteyksen läpi kulkevat ratikkalinjat saattavat joutua joksikin aikaa poikkeusreiteille (jotka olisivat aika hurjia Töölön suunnan linjoille). Autoliikenteelle on joka tapauksessa luvassa poikkeusjärjestelyitä.

Risteyksen kiskoja tehdään jo Saksassa, vaikka katusuunnitelmaa ei olekaan vielä hyväksytty. Rakennustyötä päästään kilpailuttamaan vasta alkuvuodesta ja työt alkavat vasta lomien jälkeen, joten tässä voi olla se syy, miksi Kampin ratikkalinja ei valmistu vielä ensi syksyksi.

Uutinen lyhennettynä Vartti.fi:ssä

----------


## 339-DF

> Risteyksen kiskoja tehdään jo Saksassa, vaikka katusuunnitelmaa ei olekaan vielä hyväksytty. Rakennustyötä päästään kilpailuttamaan vasta alkuvuodesta ja työt alkavat vasta lomien jälkeen, joten tässä voi olla se syy, miksi Kampin ratikkalinja ei valmistu vielä ensi syksyksi.


Suhtautuisin hiukan varauksella näihin. Ensinnäkin rataelementtien valmistusta aika epävarman oloisesti kommentoinut Seppo Huhtonen ei ole HKL:n palveluksessa eikä välttämättä tiedä tarkkaan, missä tuon asian kanssa mennään.

Toiseksi artikkelin sisälläkin on ristiriita, kun työt tehdään heinäkuussa ja lomien jälkeen. Eikös heinäkuu ole juuri lomakuukausi, eli mikäs tässä nyt on pielessä? Tuo heinäkuu taitaa kuitenkin olla se, mihin tähdätään. Ainakin HKL:ltä ja KSV:ltä on hyvin selkeästi ilmoitettu, että risteystyöt pitäisi tehdä hiljaisimpana aikana heinäkuussa.

Vielä on epävarmaa, milloin Kampin rata saadaan käyttöön. Rautatiekatujen silta ja Simonkatu voidaan tehdä hyvin keväälläkin ja jos risteystyöt tehdään heinäkuussa, niin syyskuun alkuun rata saadaan kyllä valmiiksi. Eri asia sitten, halutaanko saada. Loogista se nyt kuitenkin olisi, että Kamppi ja ysi avattaisiin samaan syssyyn.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vielä on epävarmaa, milloin Kampin rata saadaan käyttöön. Rautatiekatujen silta ja Simonkatu voidaan tehdä hyvin keväälläkin ja jos risteystyöt tehdään heinäkuussa, niin syyskuun alkuun rata saadaan kyllä valmiiksi. Eri asia sitten, halutaanko saada. Loogista se nyt kuitenkin olisi, että Kamppi ja ysi avattaisiin samaan syssyyn.


Tämä ihmeellinen viivyttely on minusta jälleen yksi osoitus siitä, miten asioita ei halutakaan hoitaa tehokkaasti ja taloudellisesti. Ratainvestointeja pidetään kalliina ja joissan talousselvityksissä osoitetaan, kuinka tärkeätä hankkeen kannattavuudelle on, että työ tehdään nopeasti ja investointi saadaan tuottamaan. Tässä tapauksessa asialla ei ole mitään väliä, vaan raiteita voidaan rakentaa pätkä sinne toinen tänne ja rahaa kuluu ilman mitään hyötyä.

Jälkilaskennassa tällaisella sitten todistellaan, kuinka raitioliikenne on kamalan kallista. Ratakustannuksetkin ovat niin korkeat. Eli metroa vaan pitäisi tehdä, varmaan Simonkadullekin, niin se olisi valmistunut jo vuosia sitten.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Jälkilaskennassa tällaisella sitten todistellaan, kuinka raitioliikenne on kamalan kallista. Ratakustannuksetkin ovat niin korkeat. Eli metroa vaan pitäisi tehdä, varmaan Simonkadullekin, niin se olisi valmistunut jo vuosia sitten.


Se on nyt ihan kiistaton hyöty maanalaisessa rakentamisessa, että se aiheuttaa vähemmän häiriöitä katutasossa. Toki se pitää kustannuksena laskea sen eduksi kokonaistarkastelussa. Mikä ei toki tarkoita että tunnelit olisivat aina tai edes useimmiten järkeviä.

Mutta asiasta, eli tuosta Mannerheimintien ja Simonkadun risteyksestä. Meillä bittipuolelle ja varmaan monella muullaakin insinöörialalla lähdetään siitä että kriittisissä järjestelmissä ei ole yhtä kohtaa jonka rikkoutuminen kaataisi koko järjestelmän.

Helsingin raitiotieverkostossa tässä suhteessa pahoja on Mannerheimintien risteykset Helsingin/Runeberginkadun, Simonkadun ja Aleksanterinkadun kanssa. Jos jostain syystä ei voida ajaa noista risteyksistä niin liikenne seisoo. Siinä mielessä tuo Mikonkadun raide onkin hyvä, että sitä voi käyttää varareittinä jos joko Simonkadun tai Aleksanterinkadun risteyksessä on ongelmia. Kahdentamisen voisi nähdä hyötynä myös mahdollisissa Annankadun tai Fredan raiteissa. Ja onko Ruusulankadulla muuten vielä kiskot?

----------


## vompatti

> Se on nyt ihan kiistaton hyöty maanalaisessa rakentamisessa, että se aiheuttaa vähemmän häiriöitä katutasossa.


Tästäkin voidaan olla monta eri mieltä. Muistan Pietarista Heinätorin, joka suljettiin vuosikymmeneksi autoliikenteeltä metron rakennustyön vuoksi. Sehän nyt ei haittaa yhtään, jos joku syrjäinen tori suljetaan, mutta tuo Heinätori ei ollut kovin syrjäinen: sen halki kulki Nevskin sivukatu Sadovaja, ja torilta alkoi Moskovan valtatie.

Metron rakennustyön vuoksi Heinätorin raitiotie siirrettiin väliaikaiselle radalle, jonka tärinää ei kunnolla vaimennettu. Tärisevät raitiovaunut lopulta aiheuttivat metroaseman katoksen romahtamisen ja useiden ihmisten kuoleman. Joskus metron rakentaminen voi todella haitata maanpäällistä liikennettä!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se on nyt ihan kiistaton hyöty maanalaisessa rakentamisessa, että se aiheuttaa vähemmän häiriöitä katutasossa.


En nyt tarkoittanut eroa pinta- ja maanalaisen rakentamisen välillä. Vaan vallitsevaa asenneilmastoa. Metrofanaatikot esittävät, että 14 km metroa asemineen voidaan ja pitää ehdottomasti rakentaa neljässä vuodessa, muuten talous menee metsään. Ja kaikki uskovat, että kyllä varmasti rakentaminen onnistuu. Jos muka onnistuu, miten muutama kilometri katutason rataa ei onnistu kuin näillä näkymin ehkä 10 vuodessa? Eikö tästä pitäisi ottaa malliksi käytännön toteutunut hanke linja 9 ja skaalata sen perusteella länsimetron totuudenmukaiseksi rakennusajaksi noin 50 vuotta?

Mutta hiljan päättyneen metronäyttelyn kuvatarjonta kyllä osoitti maanalaisen rakentamisen pintahaitat aivan toisiksi kuin vähäisiksi. Täysin sekaisin ovat olleet vuorollaan jokainen keskustan asemanseutu. Ja huomattavasti vaikeammalla tavalla kuin 6 m leveä ja 0,5 metriä syvä kaivanto kadun pinnassa. Siinä sivussahan on muuten hoideltu raitiokiskojenkin siirtelyä mennen tullen. Eli Simonkadun risteyksen tapaiset urakat ovat olleet vain pieni osa "haitatonta" maanalaisen rakentamista.

Simonkadun risteyksen rakentamisen ongelmat ovat täysin liioiteltuja. Kiskorakenteet tehdään valmiiksi ja tuodaan palasina paikalle. Varsinainen vaihtaminen kestää muutaman tunnin valoisana kesäyönä. Liitoksien hitsaaminen, betonivalut ja muu viimeistely eivät estä raitioliikennettä joka on poikki vain silloin, kun vanhat elementit vaihdetaan uusiin. Juuri hiljan on vaihdettu kiskoja ja vaihteita Manskun ja Arkadiankadun risteyksessä, jossa kulkee melkein sama liikenne kuin Simonkadun risteyksessä. Tuskin kukaan on edes huomannut moista kauheata remonttia, joka sekoittaa koko raitioliikenteen. Ei edes HS juuri julkaistussa kohujutussaan.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin raitiotieverkostossa tässä suhteessa pahoja on Mannerheimintien risteykset Helsingin/Runeberginkadun, Simonkadun ja Aleksanterinkadun kanssa. Jos jostain syystä ei voida ajaa noista risteyksistä niin liikenne seisoo.


Mansku/Hesari/Runski, jos ajatellaan ihan puhtaasti risteystä, sekoittaa vain kasin liikenteen. Muut linjat voidaan ohjata Sibeliuksen ja Töölön kautta. Nuo muut ovatkin sitten ongelmallisempia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mennäänpäs takaisin varsinaiseen aiheeseen. Työt ovat syksyn aikana edenneet. Vaihteet ovat paikallaan Arkadiankadun ja Fredrikinkadun risteyksessä. Fredalla rata on Kampin metroaseman kohdalla hieman valmiimpi kuin edellisellä kerralla kuvastoa päivitettäessä. Nyt onkin haasteellinen vuodenaika kuvata aamuauringon noustessa kontrastien ollessa jyrkimmillään. Uusia, uunituoreita kuvia löytyy alkaen tästä kuvasta. Niin - ja Urho Kekkosen katu on tietenkin avattu läpikulkevalle liikenteelle - tosin ei ratikkaliikenteelle vielä tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Yleisten töiden lautakunta käsitteli Simonkatua sekä Kaivokatua 15.11.2007 liittyen Kampin ratikkalinjaan.
http://www.hel2.fi/hkr/paatoksenteko...si/34el07.html


Vaikuttaa todella munakkaalta toiminnalta, Simonkadulta vähenee autoiltakin tila, oikein hyvä juttu.

Tässä vielä linkki piirustukseen:

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...082/5539-7.pdf

sekä Kslk:n esityslistatekstiin 8.3.2007 koskien samaa hanketta:
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela..._liittyma.html

----------


## sebastin

Tänään Hesarin verkkosivuillla uutisoitiin Mikonkadun kiskottamisesta lautakunnassa päätettäneen tänään ja työ on valmis 2009.

----------


## 339-DF

Nuo työt ajoitetaan itse asiassa niin, että raideyhteys Mikonkadulla olisi auki liikenteelle jo heinäkuussa 2008, jotta sitä voidaan käyttää poikkeusreittinä, kun Kaivokadun ja Simonkadun risteyksessä tehdään kiskotöitä.

----------


## -Epex82-

> Nuo työt ajoitetaan itse asiassa niin, että raideyhteys Mikonkadulla olisi auki liikenteelle jo heinäkuussa 2008, jotta sitä voidaan käyttää poikkeusreittinä, kun Kaivokadun ja Simonkadun risteyksessä tehdään kiskotöitä.


Mielenkiintoista, mistä tiedät tuon muuten?On ilmeisesti jossakin HKR:n taloussuunnitelmassa?Itse olen nähnyt sen kaltaisen, mutta en noin tarkkojen tietojen kanssa.
Viitaten aiempaan kirjoitukseeni Kampin sekasotkusta, voin jo nyt kertoa juhlallisesti teille kaikille, että Mikonkatu *EI VARMASTI*
tule olemaan valmis 2008 heinäkuussa. Jos katsoo kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan pöytäkirjaa esityslistaa 4.5.2006, niin Simonkadullahan ajaa jo nyt ratikoita jne jne.
Mikonkadun työmaatulee olemaan hermoja raastava, lähes psykoottinen kokemus, jota muistellaan pelonsekaisin tuntein vielä vuosia sen valmistumisen jälkeen. Osaako kukaan muuten selittää, mikä Kampissa oikein maksaa, miksi Freda välillä UKK-Salomonkatu on edelleen keskeneräinen ja bussit ajavat ties missä.Sitä pysäkkikatosta metroasemaa vastapäätä onkin tehty vaivaiset 6kk. Tuleekohan siihen norsunluuta tai titaania, kun se noin kestää?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tänään Hesarin verkkosivuillla uutisoitiin Mikonkadun kiskottamisesta lautakunnassa päätettäneen tänään ja työ on valmis 2009.


Päätettiin ehdotuksen mukaan, eli katusuunnitelma ja kustannukset hyväksyttiin.

----------


## karihoo

Eilisen Hesarin Autosivuilla KSV:n Kari Sane lausuu Simonkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen ensi kesän muutostöistä:




> Kiskoihin rakennetaan myös vaihtoehto, jonka avulla vaunut voivat myös kääntyä Simonkadulta Mannerheimintielle, mutta tälle reitille ei ainakaan vielä olla suunnittelemassa liikennettä.


Artikkelissa muutenkin kansantajuistetaan risteyksen liikennesuunnittelua. Tässä linkki artikkeliin: http://www.hs.fi/autot/artikkeli/Er%...0315SI1AL01uiy

Artikkelissa on myös runsas kuvitus, joka näkyy netissä vain maksullisen digilehden puolella: http://www.hs.fi/nakoislehti/2008/03/15/?sivu=Auto

----------


## 339-DF

Vaihdeyhteyden rakentaminen Mannerheimintieltä Arkadiankadulle on tarkoitus aloittaa ensi viikolla (vko 17/08).

----------


## MrArakawa

> Vaihdeyhteyden rakentaminen Mannerheimintieltä Arkadiankadulle on tarkoitus aloittaa ensi viikolla (vko 17/08).


Tuossa kohtaa (tultaessa Manskua pohjoisesta juuri ennen Arkadiankadun risteystä) uusittiin viime vuonna kaarteen kiskot. Joudutaanko nyt repimään viimevuotista kiskoa ylös uuden yhteyden takia vai onko vaihteen sijainti niin kaukana, että asia on jo huomioitu edellisessä työmaassa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Joudutaanko nyt repimään viimevuotista kiskoa ylös uuden yhteyden takia vai onko vaihteen sijainti niin kaukana, että asia on jo huomioitu edellisessä työmaassa?


Sitä en tiedä, joudutaanko uutta kiskoa purkamaan, mutta ainakaan asiaa ei ole otettu huomioon viime vuonna, sillä koko päätös vaihdeyhteyden rakentamisesta on syntynyt aivan viime hetkillä tämän vuoden puolella. Käsittääkseni idea vaihteen rakentamisesta on ollut esillä aiemminkin, muttei kovin tosissaan. Vasta Simonkadun-Kaivokadun risteyksen ratatyömaa pelästytti massiivisuudellaan siinä määrin, että tuo vaihdeyhteys päätettiin tehdä. Ja hyvä että tehdään, siitä on kyllä hyötyä muutenkin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Vaihdeyhteyden rakentaminen Mannerheimintieltä Arkadiankadulle on tarkoitus aloittaa ensi viikolla (vko 17/08).


Rakennustyöstä aiheutuvista poikkeusreiteistä tiedotetaan HKL:n sivuilla.

----------


## 339-DF

Fredrikinkadun satamaradan ylittävän sillan uusimistyöt on aloitettu viikolla 16 päällysteen poistamisella länsipuolelta ajorataa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kuten tunnettua, Kampin raitiotien rakentamiseen liittyvä haasteellisin vaihe on meneillään Mannerheimintien, Kaivokadun ja Simonkadun risteyksessä. Muutama uusi kuva asiaankuuluvassa kansiossa.

----------


## Tuomask

Kiskotyöt Mannerheimintien ja Simonkadun sekä Kaivokadun ja Mikonkadun risteyksissä ovat käynnissä. Muutama kuva. Sumuinen ilta kaupungissa.

----------


## Kolli

Upeita kuvia!
Onko kenelläkään tietoa, onko liikenne alkanut täysin normaalisti ja saatiinko työt päätökseen suunnitellusti?
Ainakaan raitio.org ei kerro mitään töistä ja HKL:n poikkeusinfo ei (onneksi enää kerro mitään). Ilmeisesti seuraavaksi jatketaan Simokatua ylöspäin.

Tietääkö joku sattumalta milloin Fradalle (Salomonk.-P-rautatienk.) tulee kiskot?En ole nyt Helsingissä, mutta ainakin Kampin bussit ovat kuulemma poikkeusreiteillä.

----------


## kuukanko

> milloin Fradalle (Salomonk.-P-rautatienk.) tulee kiskot?


Työt ovat käynnissä. Viime viikolla alettiin kaivaa kuoppaa kiskojen paikalle.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt Tennispalatsin viereen on jo laskettu kiskoakin.

----------


## karihoo

h14:ää ajellessani pisti silmään Pohjoisen Rautatiekadun ja Fredan risteyksessä oleva kiskovaurio. Suunnassa Arkadiankadulle päin oikeanpuoleisinta kiskoa on "tönäisty". Lieneekö jokin työkone hieman hipaissut?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kuvaseuranta on päivittynyt. Uutta materiaalia löytyy alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## rvk1249

Kävin 20.9. itse Kampissa katsomassa, ja korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, mutta eikö tuo pätkä ole ainoa, mikä puuttuu Kampin radasta (bussin alla on kiskot).

----------


## 339-DF

> Kävin 20.9. itse Kampissa katsomassa, ja korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, mutta eikö tuo pätkä ole ainoa, mikä puuttuu Kampin radasta (bussin alla on kiskot).


Jep,  näin  on.

----------


## teme

Koskas se liikennöinti alkaa?

----------


## Nrg

> Koskas se liikennöinti alkaa?


Eikös sitä vuodenvaihteesta joskus puhuttu? Tai muistaakseni luin joskus, että aikasintaan tammikuun alusta siis.

----------


## Albert

> Kävin 20.9. itse Kampissa katsomassa, ja korjatkaa jos olen väärässä, mutta eikö tuo pätkä ole ainoa, mikä puuttuu Kampin radasta (bussin alla on kiskot).


24.9: Enää ei puutu pätkääkään!
Mikonkadun radastakaan ei enää puutu kuin kaarteet Aleksin vaihteisiin.

----------


## Kolli

Jos muistan lautakuntatekstin oikein siitä kokouksesta, jossa Kampin ratkaisu tehtiin, niin tekstissä käytettiin sanaa "viimeistään" 1.1.2009.

Työt ovat jo niin pitkällä, että veikkaisin liikennöinnin aloittamisen olevan mahdollista jo marraskuun alussa/alkupuolella.

----------


## teme

Kiitoksia tiedosta, odotan innolla.

----------


## Albert

> Jos muistan lautakuntatekstin oikein siitä kokouksesta, jossa Kampin ratkaisu tehtiin, niin tekstissä käytettiin sanaa "viimeistään" 1.1.2009.
> Työt ovat jo niin pitkällä, että veikkaisin liikennöinnin aloittamisen olevan mahdollista jo marraskuun alussa/alkupuolella.


Lautakunta päätti 30.4. että:
_muutokset toteutetaan ratayhteyksien valmistuessa kuitenkin
aikaisintaan 1.1.2009._
Onko sen jälkeen tullut uusia päätöksiä?

----------


## Kolli

Mirva Haltia kirjoitti näin 30.4.2008:




> Kampin linjastojärjestelyt
> 
> Kampin linjastovaihtoehdoista käytiin kolme äänestystä, joiden tuloksena vaihtoehto 1 (entinen VE2) voitti. Eli se versio, jossa kolmonen alkaa kulkea Kampin kautta ( jatkossa siis Töölön puolisko kasista liikennöi molempiin suuntiin tunnuksella 3T ja Kallion puolisko tunnuksella 3B). Liikenne alkaa ratojen valmistuttua, kuitenkin *viimeistään* 1.1.2009


Joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätöstiedote 30.4.2008






> *KAMPIN LINJAJÄRJESTELYT RAITIORATOJEN VALMISTUESSA*
> Linja 3B / 3T siirretään kulkemaan Kampin kautta.  Linja 7A / 7B säilyy nykyisellä reitillään.  Linjan 3 vaunut vaihtavat linjatunnusta Olympiaterminaalilla ja Eläintarhassa niin, että kahdeksikon mallisen lenkin toista puoliskoa ajetaan linjatunnuksella 3T ja toista tunnuksella 3B.  Linja 3 tarjoaa Kamppiin raitioyhteyden koko laajalta ja monipuoliselta liikennöintialueeltaan.  Ratkaisuun sisältyy myös nopeutuvan bussilinjan 18 reittimuutos niin, että se jatkossa tarjoaa palvelun Arkadiankadulle. 
> 
> Kampin raitiotieyhteys valmistuu suunnitelmien mukaan liikennöintiin 1.1.2009.  HKL on vertaillut eri liikennöintivaihtoehtojen kustannusvaikutuksia vaunujen tarpeessa, liikennöintikustannuksissa, matkustajien vaihtojen määrässä, matka-ajan säästöjä ja niitten rahallista hyötyä sekä tutkinut saadut palautteet.
> Vastaesityksen mukaan.  Äänestys Osmo Moision vastaesityksen mukaan 8  1.


Muistin itse lukeneeni sanan viimeistään myös päätöstiedotteesta, mutta joko muistin väärin tai sana on poistettu. Haltia sitä käytti, ilmeisesti tiesi jo tuolloin, että 1.1.2009 on takaraja. 

*Esityslista* 30.4.2008 on hiukan varovaisempi:




> Muutokset toteutettaisiin ratayhteyksien valmistuessa kuitenkin 
> *aikaisintaan* 1.1.2009.

----------


## skuruman

Täytyy muistaa että uusien rataosuuksien myötä kierrosajatkin muuttuvat hieman joten kuljettajille järjestetään uudet linjavaalit. Tämä syö aikaa hakuaikoineen kuukauden, joten uutta rataa ei voi ottaa käyttöön ennen kuin linjavaalit on käyty.

----------


## 339-DF

> Täytyy muistaa että uusien rataosuuksien myötä kierrosajatkin muuttuvat hieman joten kuljettajille järjestetään uudet linjavaalit. Tämä syö aikaa hakuaikoineen kuukauden, joten uutta rataa ei voi ottaa käyttöön ennen kuin linjavaalit on käyty.


Kolmosille lisättiin Kamppi-lisä kierrosaikoihin jo elokuussa, eli sen ei pitäisi nyt enää vaikuttaa aikatauluihin.

Virallisen totuuden mukaan Kampin kierto ei pidennä kolmosen kierrosaikaa ollenkaan, mutta sehän ei tietenkään ole totta. Suy:n virkamiehet yksinkertaisesti valehtelivat lautakunnalle tästä asiasta 30.4.2008, minkä he myös pakon edessä myönsivät elokuussa.

----------


## rvk1249

> Kolmosille lisättiin Kamppi-lisä kierrosaikoihin jo elokuussa, eli sen ei pitäisi nyt enää vaikuttaa aikatauluihin.
> 
> Virallisen totuuden mukaan Kampin kierto ei pidennä kolmosen kierrosaikaa ollenkaan, mutta sehän ei tietenkään ole totta. Suy:n virkamiehet yksinkertaisesti valehtelivat lautakunnalle tästä asiasta 30.4.2008, minkä he myös pakon edessä myönsivät elokuussa.


Onko näin? Minä kun luulin, että 21.1. kun kolmoset poistuivat Porthaninkadulta, ja siirtyivät pidemmälle reitille, ne saivat lisäaikaa, ja sitä lisäaikaa ei otettu pois kun siirryttiin takaisin omalle reitille elokuussa. No, mutta luulo ei olekaan tiedon väärti. Yritän muistaa joskus tarkistaa asian.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Täytyy muistaa että uusien rataosuuksien myötä kierrosajatkin muuttuvat hieman joten kuljettajille järjestetään uudet linjavaalit. Tämä syö aikaa hakuaikoineen kuukauden, joten uutta rataa ei voi ottaa käyttöön ennen kuin linjavaalit on käyty.


Mitenkäs Töölön hallin huoltomonttujen remontti? Jokin aika sitten oli puhetta, että kympit siirtyvät rempan tieltä kevään ajaksi Koskelaan. Tämähän toisi muutoksia työaikoihin ja vaatisi uudet vaalit. En ole tarkemmin seurannut asian etenemistä, joten tietoni ovat varmaan jo vanhentuneita ja remppajärjestelyihin on kehitelty toisenlainen ratkaisu.

----------


## rvk1249

> Mitenkäs Töölön hallin huoltomonttujen remontti? Jokin aika sitten oli puhetta, että kympit siirtyvät rempan tieltä kevään ajaksi Koskelaan. Tämähän toisi muutoksia työaikoihin ja vaatisi uudet vaalit. En ole tarkemmin seurannut asian etenemistä, joten tietoni ovat varmaan jo vanhentuneita ja remppajärjestelyihin on kehitelty toisenlainen ratkaisu.


Ei taida tulla linjavaaleja. Vaunut mahtuvat Töölöön, kunhan sinne ei viedä liian pitkiä vaunuja.

----------


## Kolli

Kuulin juuri parilta harrastelijakaverilta, että Simonkadulla on menossa iso valutyö ja paikalla on samanaikaisesti *kolme betoniautoa*.

Tämä vahvistaa käsitystäni siitä, että Simonkatu on todella valmis 6.10 ainakin niin paljon, että bussiliikenne voi ajaa siinä. Ajolankoja en vielä nähnyt.

Tuntuu, että Kampin töiden kanssa ollaan sen verran etuajassa, että liikennöinti voisi alkaa jo ennen 1.1.2009. Olisi mielestäni symbolisessa mielessä aika munakas juttu, jos kolmonen huristelisi mäkeä ylös jo vuonna 2008. Larun dösät ehtivät jonkun vuoden kanssa pörrätä, kunnes tuubi tulee ja Larun liikenne varmaan katkaistaan Rautatientorille paitsi öisin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kampin raitiotieyhteyteen liittyvä kuvaseuranta on päivittynyt. Tällä kerralla vuorossa on Mikonkatu.

----------


## Kolli

Tänään on suuri päivä. Bussit palasivat Simonkadulle. En itse ole fyysisesti Helsingissä, joten osaako joku kertoa, onko kaikki sujunut ongelmitta.
Ainakaan HKL:n aikataulupalvelusta ei löydy enää 65X tai 65B-busseja...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään on suuri päivä. Bussit palasivat Simonkadulle. En itse ole fyysisesti Helsingissä, joten osaako joku kertoa, onko kaikki sujunut ongelmitta.
> Ainakaan HKL:n aikataulupalvelusta ei löydy enää 65X tai 65B-busseja...


Aamusella, ehkä noin klo 6:35, menin Simonkatua ylös linjan 66A kyydissä. Hissukseen sitä mentiin - oli nimittäin pakko. Mutta kyllä siitä läpi pääsee.

----------


## Kolli

Toivottavasti joku laittaa kuvia töiden edistymisestä ja Simonkadusta.
Kuulin juuri tutuilta, että "pikimiehiä" on mäki mustanaan ja asvaltoitua pintaa tulee hyvällä vauhdilla. Oletan, että huomenna tilanne on aivan eri tasoinen taas. :Smile:

----------


## Kolli

Tuosta HKL:n tämänpäiväisestä uutisesta Kampin bussilinjoista voisi päätellä, että Fredan kiskotyöt ovat valmiit. Kuvia ei olekaan ollut pitkään aikaan, mutta näin uskallan olettaa.

Vaikka tämä on vähän OT, niin käsitinkö oikein, että Fredalle, metroasemaa vastapäätä tulee 70T:n ja 205:n päättäri? Miten ne mahtuvat siihen, tukkivatko ne kiskot?

----------


## hylje

> Vaikka tämä on vähän OT, niin käsitinkö oikein, että Fredalle, metroasemaa vastapäätä tulee 70T:n ja 205:n päättäri? Miten ne mahtuvat siihen, tukkivatko ne kiskot?


Katugeometriasta päättelisin, että päättärit tulevat metrohökkelin ja Autotalon väliin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kampissa kiskot ovat olleet valmiina jo jonkin aikaa, mutta ajolankoja ei vielä ole asennettu uusille osuuksille. Ajolankojen kannatinlangat ovat kuitenkin nyt paikoillaan koko Fredan osuudella Rautatiekatujen siltaa lukuunottamatta. UKK:lla ja Annankadulla kannatinlangat ovat olleet paikoillaan jo pidempään.

Saapa nähdä, miten sujuvaksi raitioliikenne uudella osuudella muodostuu. Kampin vilkkaalla pysäkillä pysäkkiajat ovat busseilla todella pitkiä, kun matkustajia on paljon ja jokainen nousee sisään yksitellen etuovesta ja käyttää korttinsa matkakorttilukijalla. Yhteispysäkille jonottaa sitten bussien lisäksi myös 3T.  :Sad: 

Lisäksi bussit eivät mahdu kohtaamaan toisiaan Urho Kekkosen kadun ja Annan kadun sekä Fredan ja Arkadiankadun risteyksissä, joten ei tuo väylä kovin sujuvalta tunnu, vaikka siellä autoliikenne toivottavasti saadaankin kuriin.

----------


## Kolli

Autoliikenne Fredalla Kampin metroaseman kohdalla on todella holtitonta ja henkilöautot menevät alueen läpi, vaikka se on sallittu vain takseille ja busseille. Järjestely ei toimi eikä tule toimimaan, ennen kuin ajo estetään poliisin toimesta. Paikalle tarvittaisiin oikeastaan pysyvä valvoja ohjaamaan pois autot, jotka yrittävät ajaa Fredalle UKK:n jälkeen.

----------


## karihoo

> Järjestely ei toimi eikä tule toimimaan, ennen kuin ajo estetään poliisin toimesta. Paikalle tarvittaisiin oikeastaan pysyvä valvoja ohjaamaan pois autot, jotka yrittävät ajaa Fredalle UKK:n jälkeen.


Ylikomisario Heikki Seppä kommentoi tätä Hesarissa seuraavasti:



> Jos vanhaan liikenneverkkoon tehdään joukkoliikennekatu, saadaan huono ratkaisu. Silloin pitää olla jatkuva valvonta. Ei ole nykypäivää, että poliisi seisoo paikalla tarkkailemassa.

----------


## Kolli

Tuon Sepän kommentin kyllä luin, mutta naurettavaa silti. Jos kaupunki tekee joukkoliikennekadun alueella on *asianmukainen liikennemerkki /merkit*
autoilijoiden tulee noudattaa ko. merkkejä *riippumatta* siitä, mitä mieltä he tai poliisi asiasta ovat. Suomalaiset autoilijat ovat vaan niin piittaamattomia ja Suomessa on edelleen hienoa omistaa auto. Metsäläiskansa tarvitsee autoilua oman egonsa kohottamiseksi.

----------


## risukasa

> Ylikomisario Heikki Seppä kommentoi tätä Hesarissa seuraavasti:


Toki tarvitaan poliisivalvontaa, mutta valvojaksi ei suinkaan tarvita poliisivirkailijoita, vaan näitä.

----------


## late-

> Ylikomisario Heikki Seppä kommentoi tätä Hesarissa seuraavasti:


Eli tilan varaaminen joukkoliikenteelle ei ole nykyaikaa, koska poliisia ei kiinnosta valvoa liikenlainsäädännön noudattamista. Seuraavaksi lienee syytä luopua nopeusrajoituksista, ohituskielloista ja ehkä sitten muidenkin elämänalueiden kuin liikenteen rajoituksista siinä tahdissa kuin poliisin resursointi ja mielenkiinto loppuvat.

----------


## TKK

Espoon kaupunginvaltuutettu ylikomisario Heikki Seppä (kok) näyttää tekevän poliisinakin varsin kokoomuslaista liikennepolitiikkaa.

Joitakin vuosia sitten Heikki Seppä poliisin edustajana ehdotti, että bussikaistoista kokonaan luovutaan, koska kaistojen nopeusero aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita.

Ikävää, että poliisi Helsingissä tekee liikennepolitiikkaa ja pyrkii mitätöimään ne päätökset, missä joukkoliikenteen sujuvuutta pyritään edistämään.

Helsingissä bussikaistojen poliisi on jo vuosia pitänyt bussikaistojen valvontaa niin vähän tärkeänä tehtävänä, ettei valvotaa ole saatu järjestettyä riittävästi. Nykyinen valvontataso ei saa joukkoliikennekaistojen väärinkäyttäjiä pois kaistoilta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki tarvitaan poliisivalvontaa, mutta valvojaksi ei suinkaan tarvita poliisivirkailijoita, vaan näitä.


Näitä ei voida käyttää Suomessa, koska täällä on paikalliset erityisolosuhteet. Selityksiä jäätymisestä laittomasti ajavien henkilöautojen rikkoontumiseen löytyy varmasti vähintään sata, kun tällaisia ehdotetaan. Tosin näitä taitaa olla jo eduskunnan lisärakennuksen edustalla olevan aukion reunalla, mutta ei kerrota kellekään. Muuten ne täytyisi poistaa siitä siksi, että ne eivät voi olla siinä.  :Cool: 

Antero

----------


## vristo

Minäkin olen seurannut ylikomisario Heikki Sepän ajoittaisia liikennepoliittisia kannanottoja ja ihmetellyt poliisin näkemyksiä joukkoliikennekaistojen ja -väylien tarpeellisuudesta. Onkohan poliisi hieman haluton valvoa mokomien toimivuutta sekä niiden liikennerajoitusten noudattamista?

Joukkoliikenteen, varsinkin bussiliikenteen, sujuvuus ruuhka-aikaan on varsin riippuvaista kunnollisista ja valvotuista bussikaistoista ja niiden puutteen huomaa helposti monissa paikoissa reippaasti kasvaneina matkustusaikoina (esim. Länsiväylällä Suomenojan liittymän jälkeen länteen päin). Voisiko olla tarpeen siirtää niiden valvonta vaikkapa kunnallisen hallinnon alaisuuteen mm. parkkimaksujen tapaan (vaikkapa automaattiseen kameravalvontaan), jos poliisia ei kiinnosta moinen ajanhukka?

----------


## LateZ

Olen samaa mieltä. Liikennevalojen noudattamisen, nopeusrajoitusten ja joukkoliikennekaistojen teknisen valvonnan tulisi olla kaupungin heiniä. Kiinteätä valvontaa voisi laittaa pahimpiin paikkoihin, muualla voisi toimia siirrettävillä yksiköillä. Pari aamusta iltaan ympäri Helsinkiä kiertävää valvonta-ajoneuvoa toisi jo riittävän pelotteen.

Tietyt osat joukkoliikennekaistoista voisi bussikaistan sijasta varustaa ajokieltomerkeillä. Paikotellen on tarpeen ryhmittyä bussikaistalle jo vähän aiemmin, jos ajo olisi kielletty, ei kameran napsahtaessa auttaisi selittely.

----------


## risukasa

Jännä että liikennevalo- ja nopeudenvalvonnan kameroita on runsaasti ja tuloksia kehutaan, mutta muutaman kadun kulunvalvontaan ei voida kameroita ostaa. Tarvittava tekniikkahan olisi lähes identtistä nopeuskameroiden kanssa.

----------


## mv

Tässähän voisi soveltaa Destian koko Suomeen levittämää ajoaikojen nopeuslaskentaa. En tähän hätään löytänyt siitä mitään kuvausta. Se perustuu niihin pitkin poikin teiden keskikaistoja ilmestyneisiin pieniin kameroihin, joita on yksi per kaista. Ne nappaavat joka pisteessä talteen rekisterinumerot ja kun sama rekisterinumero löytyy seuraavasta kamerasta, lasketaan ajoaika ja poistetaan ensimmäinen (ulkomuistista vedetty kuvaus). Näin saadaan aikaiseksi ajantasainen matka-aikatieto eri reiteille.

Tuota voisi soveltaa niin, että vilkkaimmilla joukkoliikennekaistoilla samanlainen kamera olisi bussikaistamerkin yhteydessä, ja jos sama rekisterinumero kuvattaisiin toisen merkin yhteydessä, se napattaisiin talteen. AKE:n rekisterin avulla varmasti pystytään päättelemään, onko ko. rekisterinumero mahdollisiin poikkeuksiin kuuluva.

Isoveli ei valvoisi juurikaan sen enempää kuin tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Kolli

HS:n mukaan Simonkatu on valmis.
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135240973901

----------


## kuukanko

> HS:n mukaan Simonkatu on valmis.


Autoliikenne on päästetty takaisin Simonkadulle, mutta ei se vielä valmis ole. Mäkeä ylös menevä liikenne menee vielä ratikkakiskojen päällä ja bussipysäkit ovat vielä Annankadulla.

----------


## Kolli

Juu, ei ole valmis eikä varmaan tulekaan. Tämän lisäksi HKR ja HKL ovat aloittaneet uudet kaivuukarnevaalit Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä, Sokosta vastapäätä. Sen johdosta liikenne on saatu puuroutumaan täysin, koska apteekista risteykseen asti on yksi kaista pois käytöstä. Työmaalla ei ole tapahtunut päiviin mitään ja se on aiheuttanut valtavat ruuhkat, liikenne seisoo päivälläkin. Sen lisäksi Postitalon edessä on kaivettu ratikkakiskoja auki, jolloin yksi ajokaista puuttuu. Sielläkään ei ole tapahtunut mitään päiväkausiin. Näillä toimenpiteillä HKR ja HKL ovat tahallisesti halvaannuttaneet keskustan liikenteen. Ehkä SUY ja HKR saivat kivat naurut?

----------


## risukasa

Tai ehkä siellä pinnan alla on jotain rakennettavaa. Ei HKR huvikseen tee töitä keskellä liikennettä, koetapa itse onko mukavaa väistää kulkuneuvoa kahdesti minuutissa ja yrittää vielä tehdä töitäkin. Ja jos mainitut työt olisi jätetty ensi kesälle, niin sitten valitettaisiin, että taasko pitää avata, miksei tehty syksyllä muiden töiden ohessa. Eikä sporaliikenne ole mitenkään "puuroutunut" kys. töiden takia, ainoastaan hidastunut minuutilla-parilla per sivu.

----------


## Kolli

Eipä ole pinnan alla mitään, vaan työt seisovat kummassakin kohteessa, kyse on postitalon edessä paikallaan junnaavista ratatöistä. Kaivokadun ja Manskun kulma oli olevinaan kesän jälkeen "valmis", mutta se revittiin uudelleen auki. Kyllä ruuhkautuminen on ollut osittain merkittävääkin, koska työmaat ovat niin lähekkäin. Ajoneuvoliikenne tukkii Erottajan (estää 3,6.9 ja 10-linjoja) ja myös Aleksin ja Manskun risteyksen. Kyse on merkittävästä haitasta ja ruuhkautuminen on todella isoa ko. alueella. HKR:ää on turha puolustella, laitos on kunnostautunut olemaan aina myöhässä, vrt. Porthan, Mikonkatu ja monet muut esimerkit. Aina löytyy joku tekosyy syyttää vaan muita tekijöitä tämän laitoksen toimesta. Ehkä tähänastisista saavutuksista seksikkäin on muuten Korkeavuorenkatu, joka avattiin kesällä 6 kertaa.

Ja mitä ensi kesään tulee: eiköhän HKL:n ja HKR:n pojat keksi roppakaupalla uusia kuoppia, ei hätää, ei niistä tule pulaa, vaan heti vapun jälkeen on luvassa taas "kaivuukarnevaalit". On mielenkiintoista, että noin pienellä alueella tarvitaan noin paljon korjaamista.

----------


## ess

Fredalla oli ajolankojen kannatinlangat ilmestyneet talojen välille. En ainakaan itse ole aiemmin näitä huomannut. Kenties varsinaiset ajolangatkin ilmaantuvat pian.

----------


## 339-DF

> Fredalla oli ajolankojen kannatinlangat ilmestyneet talojen välille. En ainakaan itse ole aiemmin näitä huomannut.


Ks. viesti #101. Minusta oli mukava huomata, että osa kannatinlangoista on kiinnitetty vanhoihin, johdinautoilta perittyihin seinäkiinnikkeisiin. Näitä löytyy muutama Fredalta Rautatiekadun ja Arkadiankadun väliseltä osuudelta kadun itäpuolelta. Ilmeisesti 80-luvun puolestavälistä toimettomana olleet kiinnikkeet on vielä todettu kestäviksi ja käyttökelpoisiksi  olisiko joku osannut arvata, että tällaista kierrätystä tullaan kaupungissa harrastamaan!

Vielä vanhempia kiinnikkeitä, ratikoiden käyttämiä, löytyy muuten Kampista lisääkin  kävelkääpä joskus Lapinlahdenkadulla ja Eerikinkadulla silmät oikealla korkeudella!




> Kenties varsinaiset ajolangatkin ilmaantuvat pian.


http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...illa+tiistaina Tästä päätellen jo ensi yönä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ks. viesti #101.Näitä löytyy muutama Fredalta Rautatiekadun ja Arkadiankadun väliseltä osuudelta kadun itäpuolelta. Ilmeisesti 80-luvun puolestavälistä toimettomana olleet kiinnikkeet on vielä todettu kestäviksi ja käyttökelpoisiksi...


Itse asiassa juuri tuossa kohdassa johdinauton ajolangat pysyivät sangen pitkään. Huomasin kerran yhdestä valokuvasta, että HKL:n 88-Scanian ollessa Kampin metroaseman Fredan pysäkillä auton yläpuolella näkyivät johdinauton ajolangat. Auto oli uusi, joten voidaan todeta, että ajolangat olivat ainakin kesällä 1988 paikoillaan, joskin täysin toimettomina. Vastakkaiselta suunnalta Runeberginkadulta langat olivat poistuneet jo huhti - toukokuussa 1986.

----------


## Kolli

Ajolangat ovat mielestäni olleet paikalla jo 14.11 lähtien "löysästi" kiinni ja niissä on jonkinlainen "kela".
Varmaan tänään kytketään sähkö ja tehdään lopulliset asennukset.

----------


## ess

Ainakin jaksoerottimet olivat tänään paikallaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainakin jaksoerottimet olivat tänään paikallaan.


Missäs kohtaa ne tarkemmin ovat? Tänään on kuulemani mukaan tarkoitus asentaa lopullisesti ajolanka Fredalta jaksoerottimiin asti ja kytkeä myös virta. Huomenna Kamppiin pääsee siis ratikalla, jos suostuu tulemaan peruuttamalla pois  :Smile:

----------


## ess

> Missäs kohtaa ne tarkemmin ovat? Tänään on kuulemani mukaan tarkoitus asentaa lopullisesti ajolanka Fredalta jaksoerottimiin asti ja kytkeä myös virta.


Muutaman metrin päässä Arkadiankadun risteyksestä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muutaman metrin päässä Arkadiankadun risteyksestä.


OK, oliskohan sitten niin että sinne tulee toiset erottimet jonnekin pidemmälle ja virta tulee niihin asti. No, huomenna se selviää.

----------


## GT8N

Tänään ajojohtimia kiinniteltiin Fredalla 12.30 aikaan HKL:n nostolava-Sisun avulla. Se pysähtyi kannatusvaijereiden kohdalle, ja työmies irroitti ajolangan tilapäisestä rissapyörästä ja kiinnitti sen lopulliseen kannattimeen. Taitaa siis olla, ja parempi onkin, että huomenna on virrankytkemistä vaille valmis.

----------


## Albert

21.11.: Tänään työ jatkui edelleen Fredrikinkadulla Urho Kekkosen kadun ja Tennispalatsin välillä. Nostolava-autot "Sisu" ja "Scania" olivat miesten apuna.
Urho Kekkosen kadun ja Annankadun "risteyksessä" (jyrkin kaarre) on ajolanka myös edelleen trissoilla.
Jos haluatte nähdä niin katsokaa SRS-uutiset

----------


## Kolli

tänään olin havaitsevinani, että ajolangat välillä Mansku-Freda ovat kokonaan kiinni, kupari loistaa uusissa langoissa hienosti Simonkadun ja Manskun kulmassa  :Smile:  

Koska HKR tunnetusti urakoitsijoineen odottaa Jeesuksen toista tulemista, voisi ratikkaliikenne alkaa siinä vaikka viikon päästä, jos Kampin suuntaan menevä Simonkadun kaista viitsittäisiin päälystää. Mutta eihän sitä tietenkään viitsitä ja alue on kuin myrskyn merkki.

----------


## ess

Ilmeisesti uusi osuus on kohta ajettavassa kunnossa kun vaihdemiehet testailivat Arkadiankadulla vaihteen toimintaa.

----------


## Kolli

Samaa pohdin ess. Johdot paikallaan ja Simonkadun päälystystyöt valmistunevat ensi viikolla. Se mahdollistaa siis autojen ajon eri kaistalla kuin bussit ja ratikat. Kun on kerran näin valmista jo, niin onkohan kenelläkään mitään tietoa, milloin koeajovaunu menee Kampin osuuden läpi. Varmaankin on, mutta palstan sisäpiiri haluaa pitää asian omana tietonaan, kuten ysinkin tapauksessa, jotta "vääräuskoiset" (eli kehäradan ja metron kannattajat) yms "petturit" eivät saisi nähdä historiallista tapahtumaa.

----------


## Compact

> Kun on kerran näin valmista jo, niin onkohan kenelläkään mitään tietoa, milloin koeajovaunu menee Kampin osuuden läpi. Varmaankin on, mutta palstan sisäpiiri haluaa pitää asian omana tietonaan, kuten ysinkin tapauksessa, jotta "vääräuskoiset" (eli kehäradan ja metron kannattajat) yms "petturit" eivät saisi nähdä historiallista tapahtumaa.


Hyvä asenne Sinulla! On olemassa

a) "palstan sisäpiiri", joka tietää jo mahdollisen koeajovaunun liikkeistä

ja sitten on olemassa jokin

b) "vääräuskoiset" (eli kehäradan ja metron kannattajat) yms. "petturit"

Tuolla asenteella et pääse pitkälle ja lukitset vain itsesi pysyvästi pois ajankohtaisesta tiedotuksesta. Oli se sitten Kampin ensiratikka tai kehäradan ensijuna.

Tuollaiset "ensi"-jutut kuulostavat sopivan paremminkin järjestäytyneiden paikallisliikenneharrastajien etuoikeuksiin kuin yleiseen worldwidewebin massainfoamiseen.

----------


## Kolli

Älkää leikistä suuttuko, aikuiset (tiede)miehet!

 :Smile:

----------


## Max

Arvelen tämänkin liittyvän Kampin raitiotien rakentamiseen jollain tavoin. Kävelin tänään rautatieasemalta Kamppiin Simonkatua ja huomasin pari juttua:

1. Mitä ihmeen laituria rakennetaan Kaivokadulle itään vievien kiskojen viereen heti Mannerheimintien risteyksen itäpuolelle? Ei kai siihen pysäkkiä aiota, kun seuraava on n. 30 m päässä?

2. Mannerheimintieltä Stockan suunnasta Kamppiin päin kääntyvällä radalla ei ole virtajohto vielä paikallaan, vaikka muuten melko valmiilta näyttääkin.

----------


## Albert

> 1. Mitä ihmeen laituria rakennetaan Kaivokadulle itään vievien kiskojen viereen heti Mannerheimintien risteyksen itäpuolelle? Ei kai siihen pysäkkiä aiota, kun seuraava on n. 30 m päässä?


Eikös siihen bussipysäkki pitäisi tulla?

----------


## Kolli

Kyllähän siihen dösäpysäkki tulee ja seuraava on tietääkseni vasta Ateneumin edessä. Paikalla on aina ollut dösäpysäkki, tosin aiemmin se oli Kaivokadun varressa, kadulla. Legendaarinen ja onneksi jo historiaan jäänyt h17 pöristeli ja päristeli siinä vielä ennen siirtymistään poikkeusreittien sekaville teille.
Varmaan sellaiset autot kuin h65A ja 66A ainakin saavat oman stoppinsa siihen. Ehkä 08N myös. Mielestäni ihan tyylikäs järjestely ja kaipaa vielä kaidetta.

Simonkatu on jo siinä vaiheessa, että kaistamerkinnät on jo tehty (su-ma). Alueella tosin lojuu Simonkadun varressa vielä rakennusjätettä, joka on perihelsinkiläinen maisema yleensä kuukausia rakennustöiden päättymisen jälkeen. Olisi tietysti kiva, jos roina ja koppi + kontti vietäisiin alueelta vihdoinkin pois, samalla HKR voisi haravoida puistikkoon mädäntyneet lehdet yms. Myös punakeltaiset liikenteenohjaustötteröt yms voisi jo viedä alueelta. Vaan veikkaanpa, että nämä asiat eivät ihan heti tapahdu...

----------


## Safka

Sivuhuomautuksena: onkos kukaan tutkinut linjaoppaasta linjojen 3B tai 3T reittejä viime aikoina? Tuntuis olevan infokatkoksia jossain kohdin.

----------


## Albert

Eipä ole HKL:aan päivittänyt kaikilla sivuillaan Kampin raitiotien uutta aloitusaikaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sivuhuomautuksena: onkos kukaan tutkinut linjaoppaasta linjojen 3B tai 3T reittejä viime aikoina? Tuntuis olevan infokatkoksia jossain kohdin.


Onpas tylsää. Mikonkadun pysäkin nimi on tylsästi Mikonkatu eikä Ateneum.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Kyllähän siihen dösäpysäkki tulee ja seuraava on tietääkseni vasta Ateneumin edessä. Paikalla on aina ollut dösäpysäkki, tosin aiemmin se oli Kaivokadun varressa, kadulla. Varmaan sellaiset autot kuin h65A ja 66A ainakin saavat oman stoppinsa siihen.


Kaivokadun uudelle laiturille on ilmestynyt bussipysäkin merkki ilman linjatunnuksia (kuin myös Simonkadun keskellä katua olevalle laiturille) ja tänään näin, kun linjan 65A auto jätti matkustajia laiturille. Virallisesti laituria ei liene vielä avattu, joten bussikuski teki ilmeisesti oma-aloitteisen ratkaisun.

----------


## Kolli

Kiinnitin samaan asiaan huomiota, samanlainen merkki ilmestynyt myös Scandicin eteen Simonkadulle. On ollut muuten taas mielenkiintoista seurata risteyksen nysväämistä. Rakennusjätettä lojuu Kaivokadun ja Manskun kulmassa siinä, missä on jo valmis kaista. Bussipysäkkien käyttöönotto huolimatta niiden 99.9% valmiusasteesta tuntuu olevan ylitsepääsemättömän vaikeaa. Myös Simonkadun puistikossa lojuu edelleen raksajätettä ja koppia tai konttiakaan ei ole vaivauduttu viemään pois. Liikennevalot eivät ole toimineet sitten kesän. Odotan jo kauhulla jätkän raiteiden töitä Kampissa. Tilanne tulee olemaan täysi helvetti, kun Espoon bussit vielä sotkevat seassa.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Kyllähän siihen dösäpysäkki tulee ja seuraava on tietääkseni vasta Ateneumin edessä. Paikalla on aina ollut dösäpysäkki, tosin aiemmin se oli Kaivokadun varressa, kadulla. Legendaarinen ja onneksi jo historiaan jäänyt h17 pöristeli ja päristeli siinä vielä ennen siirtymistään poikkeusreittien sekaville teille.
> Varmaan sellaiset autot kuin h65A ja 66A ainakin saavat oman stoppinsa siihen. Ehkä 08N myös. Mielestäni ihan tyylikäs järjestely ja kaipaa vielä kaidetta.


"Aina" on varsin suhteellinen käsite. Tuo pysäkki on koko olemassaolonsa ajan ollut hätäisesti pystytetty poikkeusjärjestely linjoille 17, 65A ja 66A. Siksi siinä ei ole tuosta ihan vakituisesti kulkeneen ja kulkevan 55:n pysäkkiä.

Linjan 17 kieppaus Kolmen sepän ja Kaivokadun kautta oli pakon sanelema poikkeusreitti. Sinne 17 siirtyi silloin, kun Mikonkatu pantiin poikki autoliikenteeltä. Myös etelään päin 17 rupesi kieppaamaan tuota kautta, kun Keskuskatu meni poikki Stockmannin työmaan takia.

Lauttasaaren linjojen pysäkki oli Postikadulla, kunnes niiltä suljettiin Salomonkatu ja ne joutuivat kiipeämään Simonkadulle.

Matkustajien turvallisuuden kannalta tuollainen tavallista kapeampi laiturisuikale on varsinainen surmanloukku, vaikka siihen jokin kaiteentynkä tulisikin. Jos tuossa pitää välttämättä olla pysäkki, niin hieman leveämpi laituri pysäkkikatoksineen kiinnittäisi hieman paremmin höyrypäisten autoilijoiden huomion ja estäisi jalankulkijoiden tahallisia tai tahattomia horjahduksia ajoradalle.

Kaiken kaikkiaan tuossa kohdassa oleva pysäkki on liikenteen tukkeena. Pahimmillaan siihen pysähtyminen estää risteysalueen läpäisyn ja ruuhkauttaa takaa tulevat bussit ja raitiovaunut.

Myös "vasta" on liioitellen tokaistu ilmaus Ateneumin luona olevasta pysäkistä. Sille on Mannerheimintien kulmasta huomattavasti lyhyempi kävelymatka kuin Rautatientorin metrolaiturille.

----------


## Tuomas

Aika vaikeaksi muodostuu linja-autonkuljettajille Simonkadun nouseminen jatkossa, mikäli tämänhetkisistä järjestelyistä voi jotain päätellä.

Ensin täytyy pysähtyä Sokoksen edessä, ajoradan reunassa. Pysäkkisyvennyksen kulmassa on juuri sopivasti jykevä tolppa, bussin peili on vaarassa, ellei pidä varaansa.

Tämän jälkeen sitten siirrytään normaalissa järjestyksessä ajokaistalle, ja sitten pitäisi jotenkin päästä raitiokiskoille, jotta pääsisi palvelemaan Simonkentän yhdistettyä bussi- ja raitiovaunupysäkkiä. Väännetäänkö Sokoksen kohdalla yhden ajokaistan yli suoraan kiskoille? Vaihdetaanko kaistaa Mannerheimintien risteyksessä? Vai noustaanko Simonkadulla reunakiven yli? (Onkohan tuollainen reunakivi muuten juridisesti sulkuviiva vaiko ei?)

Simonkentän pysäkin jälkeen pitäisi kääntyä oikealle. Mutta entäs jos samaan aikaan pysäkin oikealta puolelta haluaakin henkilöauto kääntyä vasemmalle, Annankadulle? Risteyksessä näyttäisi olevan kolmion muotoiset ratikka-/jokeriliikennevalot, mahtavatkohan toimia Helmin kautta vai tunnistinsilmukalla kuten Viikin kirjaston liepeillä. Jos ne kuitenkaan eivät syystä tai toisesta toimi, täytynee linja-auton vasemmalta tulevana väistää henkilöautoja.

Vai teenkö tästä vain vaikeampaa kuin mitä se oikeasti on?

----------


## Kolli

Seurailin tänään Simonkadun liikennettä ja täytyy sanoa, että olen aika pettynyt. Annankadulta käännyttäessä oikealle Simonkadulle joukkoliikenteellä. eli busseilla ja ratikoilla on sama kaista ja jopa yhteinen pysäkki. Samalla kaistalla on autot. Kun auto ajaa suoraan, ryhmittyy kuljettaja lähes huomaamattaan suoraan "BUS"-merkinnällä varustetulle korokkeelliselle kaistalle ja näin kuvittelee olevansa sillä kaistalla, josta mennään suoraan. Oikealle tuntuu ryhmittyvän porukka, joka on menossa oikealle, Manskua etelään. Jos meno jatkuu tällaisena valvomattomana viidakkona, ei se lupaa hyvää: tuloksena on nimittäin, että 3T ja Jätkän tuleva ratikkaliikenne seisoo Simonkadulla autojonossa. Aitaa ei tietenkään voi Saksan mallin mukaan rakentaa, koska "pelastusajoneuvot vaativat vapaan kaistan". Onkohan joku joskus pystynyt osoittamaan, että aidattu raitiotie on paloturvallisuusriski? Jos näin on, ilmeisesti Suomessa kuolee moninkertainen määrä tulipaloissa ihmisiä kuin niissä maissa, joissa ratikkakiskot aidataan tai eristetään muuten tehokkaasti. Ihan uskomaton lautakunta tämä pelastuslautakunta.

Ja "aina" on varmaan useimmiten väärin. Aina tarkoittaa tässä tapauksessa "niin kauan kuin muistan".

Mitä tulee pysäkin sijaintiin itsesään, on se ok. Kävelymatka Ateneumille on liian pitkä ja tiheällä keskusta-alueella siinä paikassa on fiksua pitää pysäkki. Tietysti järjestelyt pitäisi tehdä ehkä paremmin. Saas nähdä milloin se kaide siihen viitsitään tehdä. HKL:n tuntien vuoden 2010 kesällä, ehkä...

----------


## Tiger

> Seurailin tänään Simonkadun liikennettä ja täytyy sanoa, että olen aika pettynyt. Annankadulta käännyttäessä oikealle Simonkadulle joukkoliikenteellä eli busseilla ja ratikoilla on sama kaista ja jopa yhteinen pysäkki. Samalla kaistalla on autot. Kun auto ajaa suoraan, ryhmittyy kuljettaja lähes huomaamattaan suoraan "BUS"-merkinnällä varustetulle korokkeelliselle kaistalle ja näin kuvittelee olevansa sillä kaistalla, josta mennään suoraan. Oikealle tuntuu ryhmittyvän porukka, joka on menossa oikealle, Manskua etelään. Jos meno jatkuu tällaisena valvomattomana viidakkona, ei se lupaa hyvää: tuloksena on nimittäin, että 3T ja Jätkän tuleva ratikkaliikenne seisoo Simonkadulla autojonossa.


Miksiköhän Simonkatua alas menevää autoliikennettä ei ohjata Yrjönkadun kautta? Silloin autot pysyisivät poissa joukkoliikennekaistoilta. Eli Kansakoulukadulla olisi kääntymiskielto vasemmalle. Liikenne ohjautuisi reittiä Annankatu - Eerikinkatu - Yrjönkatu - Simonkatu. Yrjönkatuhan muutettiin yksisuuntaiseksi juuri tähän suuntaan joten mitään liikenteellistä estettä tähän ratkaisuun ei ole.

Porkkalankadulta tulevan liikenteen voisi ohjata jo Hietalahdenkadun kautta Eerikinkadulle ja siis edelleen Yrjönkadun kautta Simonkadulle. Näin saataisiin edes osa liikenteestä pois Kampin sumpusta. Tämä vaatisi Eerikinkadun yksisuuntaisuuden muuttamista välillä Freda - Annankatu, mutta ei sekään nyt mikään hirveä työ ole.

----------


## Kolli

Se olisi tietysti yksi mahdollisuus, mutta yrjönkadulta liikenne ohjautuisi sitten Forumin taakse ja Kalevankatua ei pääse alas ollenkaan. Myös Lönnrotinkatu on yksisuuntainen, eli Espalta länteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksiköhän Simonkatua alas menevää autoliikennettä ei ohjata Yrjönkadun kautta?


Koska valmistaudutaan keskustatunnelin tuomiseen päätettäväksi. Sen päätöksen teko helpottuu, kun järjestetään sellaisia liikennesumppuja, joiden ainoa ratkaisu on rakentaa 600800 miljoonalla eurolla tunnelia.

Uskokaa pois, keskustatunneli tupsahtaa listoille viimeistään ensi kesänä. Se läpäisee kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan mennen tullen, koska vaalivoitostaan huolimatta vihreät antoivat lautakunnan vallan edelleen Kokoomuksen ja SDP:n koalitiolle. Voin arvata, että myös ruotsalaiset ovat lautakunnassa tunnelin kannalla, eli äänestystulos on 63.

Perustelu Simonkadun ruuhkilla on tietenkin täysin perätön ja absurdi. Juurihan on osoitettu monen kuukauden ajan, ettei Simonkatua tarvita henkilöautoliikenteelle lainkaan.  Kaikkien tässä keskustelussa esitettyjen joukkoliikennettä haittaavien ongelmien yksinkertainen ja kaikella tavalla paras ratkaisu on Helsingin kävelykeskusta. Eivät pelkät bussit ja ratikat toisiaan sotke.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Mielestäni Simonkatu tarvitaan, mutta ei silti tunnelia. Miten olisi, jos tehtäisiin aita, jolla eristettäisiin korotettu joukkoliikennekaista?

Simonkadun täyssulkeminen ei ole ehkä fiksua, koska ajaminen vaikka busseilla tai takseilla hotellin eteen vaikeutuu. Parasta olisi, jos joukkoliikenne olisi mahdollisimman eristettyä siellä, missä se on autoliikenteen kanssa lähekkäin.

----------


## GM 5

Aita on melko ongelmallinen ratkaisu. Kaupunkikuva kärsii jokaisesta aidasta, se aiheuttaa uusia esteitä jalankulkijoille ja autoliikenne nopeutuu sillä aidat saavat autoilijan uskomaan että on eräänlaisessa eristetyssä katutilassa jossa ei tarvitse olla niin varovainen ja nopeudet kasvavat. Kuulostaa ensin ehkä absurdilta mutta liikennepsykologit väittävät näin olevan. 

Lisäksi aidat nostavat kustannuksia koska niitä pitää usein pestä katupölystä ja töhryistä.

Uskon, että korotettu ajorata riittää mutta olen myös Anteron kanssa samaa mieltä, että edes jonkinlainen kävelykeskusta selkeyttäisi jo jonkin verran. Nykytilannehan on täys kaaos! Yksi kävelykatu siellä, toinen täällä ja niilläkin autoilijoita riittää vaikka muille jakaa. Poliisia ei tietysti kiinnosta.

----------


## Kolli

Ei jalankulkijoiden tarvitse päästä Simonkadun yli kuin suojateiltä. Jos Simonkatu olisi kokonaan kävelykatu, aita olisi vieläkin tarpeellisempi turvallisuuden ja poukkoilevien kävelijöiden takia. Aidalla tarkoitan samanlaista aitaa, jota on pysäkkikaiteena. Se eristäisi ratikkakaistat tehokkaasti Simonkadulla, suojatien kohdalla olisi aukko.

----------


## GM 5

> Ei jalankulkijoiden tarvitse päästä Simonkadun yli kuin suojateiltä.


Jalankulkijat ovat sellainen erikoinen kansa, joka vihaa kiertoteitä yli kaiken. Yli mennään sieltä mistä pääsee. Helsingissä on kansainvälisesti vertailtuna paljon suojateitä joten tämä ilmiö ei näy yhtä voimakkaasti kun Saksassa jossa mennään yli mistä huvittaa. Ja kuten jo kirjoitin, aidat nopeuttavat autoliikennettä mitä minusta ei tarvita keskustassa.

Aidat voivat myös ollaa vaarallisia. Esimerkiksi Itäkeskuksen bussiterminaalissa on pysäkeillä aidat. Moni nuori hyppää vauhdilla aidan yli ja laskeutuu suojaan ajoradalle. Vaikka en ole paikan päällä usein olen silti jo melko usein nähnyt vaaratilanteita joissa bussikuski juuri ja juuri pystyy pysähtymään.




> Jos Simonkatu olisi kokonaan kävelykatu, aita olisi vieläkin tarpeellisempi turvallisuuden ja poukkoilevien kävelijöiden takia.


Ei Aleksanterinkadulla ainakaan yhtäkään kaidetta ole, eikä millään muullakaan kävelykadulla jossa ajaa raitiovaunu. Ihan hyvin näyttää toimivan ilma kaidetta Linzissä, Grazissa, Münchenissä, Erfurtissa, Zürichissä, Neussissa, Darmstadtissa, Mannheimissa, Freiburgissa ja kaikissa ranskalaisissa raitiovaunukaupungeissa joissa rataa on kävelykaduilla (muitakin varmasti löytyy, tässä vain ne, jotka itse tunnen).

Erityisesti Saksassa 1970- ja 80-luvulla tätä aidanrakennusta harrastettiin hyvin innokkaasti mutta kehnoin tuloksin. Suurin osa on taas purettu, joskus jopa turvallisuuteen vedoten (Düsseldorf).

En usko, että aidoilla saavutetaan sen suurempaa ajonopeutta kuin korotetulla ajoradalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Jalankulkijat ovat sellainen erikoinen kansa, joka vihaa kiertoteitä yli kaiken. Yli mennään sieltä mistä pääsee. Helsingissä on kansainvälisesti vertailtuna paljon suojateitä joten tämä ilmiö ei näy yhtä voimakkaasti kun Saksassa jossa mennään yli mistä huvittaa. Ja kuten jo kirjoitin, aidat nopeuttavat autoliikennettä mitä minusta ei tarvita keskustassa.


Tätä on varmaan tutkittukin? Siis jalankulkijoiden reitinvalintaa. Itsekin huomaan jatkuvasti kulkiessani, että käytän aina sitä absoluuttisesti nopeinta reittiä, jos on vähänkään kiire. 

Esimerkiksi Tampereen yliopistolle mennessäni (Tietotalon pysäkiltä) kuljen aina epävirallisen polun kautta, joka on syntynyt, kun yliopistoväki ei ole halunnut noudattaa suunnittelijan näkemystä kulkureiteistä kiertämällä 10 ylimääräistä metriä.

Polku (tai oikeammin polut) keskellä ilmakuvaa: http://maps.live.fi/LiveSearch.LocalLive?cp=61.492278973240445~23.7787  76082001087&scene=12356602&style=o&lvl=2

----------


## Kolli

Jalankulkijoiden tarpeella tarkoitin sitä, että heidän ei täydy (=he eivät saa päästä) päästä siitä yli, halusivatpa tai eivät. Ajonopeutta ei varmaan nosteta merkittävästi, mutta liikenne eristetetään tehokkaasti autoista. Aleksia ja Simonkatua ei voi verrata toisiinsa, koska Aleksi on pääosin joukkoliikennekatu, jossa kiskot on nimenomaan eristetty jalankulusta siten, että ovat alemmalla tasolla. Ongelmat tuovat toki autot, ja Aleksilla niitä on vähemmän, vaikkakin laiton läpiajo on jatkuvaa.

----------


## GM 5

> Jalankulkijoiden tarpeella tarkoitin sitä, että heidän ei täydy (=he eivät saa päästä) päästä siitä yli, halusivatpa tai eivät.


No, tämä on mielipidekysymys. Mielestäni jalankulkijoiden on saatava kulkea mahdollisimman vapaasti koska se on luonnollisinta. Kiertotiet ja jopa esteet eivät aina estä jalankulkijota käyttämästä sitä lyhintä reittiä. Sinä taas näytät olevan enemmänkin hyvin järjestetyn ja tarkasti kanavoidun jalankulkijavirran ystävä, voiko näin sanoa?




> Ajonopeutta ei varmaan nosteta merkittävästi, mutta liikenne eristetetään tehokkaasti autoista.


Minusta tehokas eristys ei välttämättä tarvitse aitoja. Korotettu ajorata riittää, niin kuin se riittää monissa muissakin kaupungeissa.




> Aleksia ja Simonkatua ei voi verrata toisiinsa, koska Aleksi on pääosin joukkoliikennekatu, jossa kiskot on nimenomaan eristetty jalankulusta siten, että ovat alemmalla tasolla.


Vertasin niitä kahta, koska viittasin siinä kävelykatuihin. Jos Simonkatu olisi osa Helsingin ehkä jonain päivänä toteutettavaa kävelykeskustaa ei aitoja ainakaan tarvittaisi.

----------


## Kolli

Jalankulkijat ylittäkööt suojatietä pitkin. Myös jalankulkijoiden ja pyöräiljöiden poukkoilu on riski. Ei se, että on jalankulkija anna mitään taiteellisia vapauksia, vaikka sellaisia otetaan.

Ja Simonkadusta. Ehdotan sinulle seuraavaa reittiä esim ruuhkan aikaan:
mene Annankadun ja Simonkadun kulmaan. Seuraa miten autot ja bussi ovat ensin peräkkäin. Useimmiten huomaat, miten auto ei ryhmity oikeanpuoleiselle kaistalla (joka on kait tarkoitus), vaan jatkaa suoraan bussin perässä. Kuvittele, että samalla kadulla liikennöi 3T ja jokin ratikka Jätkäsaareen. 

Siirry katua alas Simonkadunkadun ja Manskun kulmaan, Forumin kohdalla. Seuraa, miten autot ryhmittyvät Kaivokadulta tullessaan suoraan joukkoliikennekaistalle, mennessään Simopkatua ylös. Sitten käänny ympäri ja seuraa liikennettä Kaivokadun ja Manskun kulmassa. Huomaat miten osa aja pysäkin oikeata puolta, osa jatkaa kiskojen päällä rautatieasemaa kohti.
Sitten Manskulta kääntyy autoja Kaivokadulle. Osa menee pysäkin oikeaa puolta, osa vasemmalta. Kunhan ratikkaliikenne käynnistyy, tilanne on täysi katastrofi. 

Merkillepantavaa on, että ajettaessa Simokatua alas, bussikaistaa ei ole merkitty selvästi, vain ajorataan. Yläopaste sallii ilman lisäkilpiä ajamisen bussikaistalla. Nuolen alla ei ole siis bussin kuvaa tai aikaa tms.

Kun olet nähnyt tämän aamulla n. klo 7-9 ja iltapäivällä n. klo 15-18 arkisin, niin kerro ihmeessä mitä mieltä olet.

----------


## 339-DF

Olen tehnyt hyvin samansuuntaisia havaintoja tuossa Simonkadulla kuin Kolli. Toivon kuitenkin, että kun katutyöt valmistuvat ja järjestelyihin totutaan niin väärinajaminen vähenee.

Olen kuitenkin huolestunut bussien ja ratikoiden yhteispysäkkien toimivuudesta (bussien toivottoman pitkät pysäkkiajat) sekä mm. siitä, mitä tapahtuu, kun tullaan Annankadulta Simonkadun pysäkille. Siinä kun on heti pysäkin jälkeen liikennevalot, joihin tietysti ryhmittyy autoja jonottamaan rv-kiskoille. Tuleeko autoja niin paljon, että ratikkakin seisoo valojonossa ja niin kaukana takana, ettei se voi käyttää pysäkkiä? Sitten valot vaihtuvat, mutta ratikka matelee vain muutaman metrin eteenpäin, koska sen pitää pysähtyä pysäkille. Ja kun matkustajat on hoidettu, valo onkin taas punainen ja taas odotellaan... Eli säännöllisesti kahdet valot, niinkö tässä käy?

Lisäksi ihmettelen sitä, että Forumin parkkihallin liittymä pitää ohjata valoilla. Taas lisää hidastetta liikenteelle. Ajakoot autot hallin liittymästä Simonkadulle silloin, kun Simonkadun ylittäville jalankulkijoille palaa vihreä valo Manskun risteyksessä. Silloin tietysti Manskun suunnasta pohjoisesta voi kääntyä autoja Simolle, mutta ne ajavat lähes poikkeuksetta tuonne p-halliin, jolloin ne eivät haittaa sieltä ulos tulevaa liikennettä. Sellaisia autoilijoita, jotka tulevat pohjoisesta keskustaan, ajavat Lasipalatsin ohi ja kääntyvät ylös Simonkadulle on hyvin vähän jos lainkaan, koska tuollaisessa tilanteessa on fiksumpaa tulla Rautatiekatua ja Runeberginkatua pitkin.

----------


## Kolli

Simonkatu on kyllä ihmeellinen juttu ja en voi uskoa, että lopulliset järjestelyt ovat nämä. Siis voisiko joku enemmän asiasta tietävä todella vahvistaa pahimmat pelkoni vääriksi, vai onko todella niin, että koska sitä ei erikseen kielletä, Simonkadun bussi-ratikkakaistalla saa ajaa auto? Mitä laki sanoo tilanteesta Mannerheimintien ylityksen jälkeen, autoilijalla on edessään kaksi kaistaa, sininen nuoli osoittaa oikealle ja vasemmalle. Eikös oikea pitäisi ottaa, vai onko Kaivokadun uusi oikea kaista Simonkadun henkilöautokaistan jatko vai vaan Manskulta oikelle kääntyville tarkoitettu?

Pysäkki Annankadun ja Simonkadun kulmassa tulee olemaan aivan täysi sumppu, juuri kuten Daniel sanoi. Surullisinta on, että Jätkäsaaren liikenne tulee puuroutumaan täysin näillä järjestelyillä, vaikka on "joukkoliikennekaista". Kyllä se vihreä pysäkkiaita olisi tarvittu joukkoliikennekaistan kumallekin puolella ja selkeät opasteet käännyttäessä Annankadulta Simolle.

Miten tässä näin kävi?

----------


## late-

Tässä on relevantti liikenteenohjaussuunnitelma. Eli ovat ne liikennemerkit sinne tulossa ja bussikaistat sallitaan vain linjaliikenteelle. Näköjään Kaivokadulla pitäisi myös olla rata-alueen korotus. Saas nähdä tuleeko.

Pysäkistä Annankadulle päin pitää todeta, että ryhmittymismerkeissä ei vielä ole lisäkilpeä ohjaamassa muuta kuin linjaliikennettä pysäkin ohi. Tämä on varmasti tarkoituksellista, koska bussien olisi joltensakin hankalaa ja vaarallista koukkia oikealle seuraavassa risteyksessä ennen kuin Jokeri-valo on saatu toimimaan. Pysäkin oikealta puolelta ajaminen pitää kuitenkin sallia, jotta hotellille pääsee.

----------


## GM 5

> Ei se, että on jalankulkija anna mitään taiteellisia vapauksia, vaikka sellaisia otetaan.


En pyydäkään keneltäkään katutaidetta vaan yritän selittää, että teitpä mitä tahansa esteitä, jalankulkijat tulevat silti hyppimään siellä sun täällä ihan ilman taiteellista ilmaisuhalua. Sitäpaitsi en halua kuulla sitä marinaa kaupunkikuvan tärvelemisestä joka alkaa kun aitoja aletaan asentaa. Se ei olisi mitenkään raitiovaunujen imagon hyväksi.




> Ja Simonkadusta. Ehdotan sinulle seuraavaa reittiä esim ruuhkan aikaan:
> mene Annankadun ja Simonkadun kulmaan. Seuraa miten autot ja bussi ovat ensin peräkkäin. Useimmiten huomaat, miten auto ei ryhmity oikeanpuoleiselle kaistalla (joka on kait tarkoitus), vaan jatkaa suoraan bussin perässä. Kuvittele, että samalla kadulla liikennöi 3T ja jokin ratikka Jätkäsaareen.


Ja sivuttaiset aidat auttavat tässä miten? Mutta olet oikeassa, tämänhetkinen tilanne ei ole kestävä. 




> Siirry katua alas Simonkadunkadun ja Manskun kulmaan, Forumin kohdalla. Seuraa, miten autot ryhmittyvät Kaivokadulta tullessaan suoraan joukkoliikennekaistalle, mennessään Simopkatua ylös. Sitten käänny ympäri ja seuraa liikennettä Kaivokadun ja Manskun kulmassa. Huomaat miten osa aja pysäkin oikeata puolta, osa jatkaa kiskojen päällä rautatieasemaa kohti.
> Sitten Manskulta kääntyy autoja Kaivokadulle. Osa menee pysäkin oikeaa puolta, osa vasemmalta. Kunhan ratikkaliikenne käynnistyy, tilanne on täysi katastrofi.


Olet oikeassa. Tilanne ei ole mitenkään toimiva, mutta odottaisin silti kunnes kaikki kilvet, katumerkinnät jne ovat valmiina. Autoilijat todennäköisesti (ainakin toivottavasti) oppivat muutamassa viikossa uudet järjestelyt.




> Kun olet nähnyt tämän aamulla n. klo 7-9 ja iltapäivällä n. klo 15-18 arkisin, niin kerro ihmeessä mitä mieltä olet.


Odotan mieluummin, kunnes kaikki on valmista ja linjaliikenne päällä. Sitten voidaan analysoida tarkemmin mitä missä ja kuinka pitää parantaa. Kumpikaan meistä ei tiedä varmuudella miten järjestelyt tulevat toimimaan maaliskuun lopulla. Toivotaan, että muutosten määrä ei ole kovin suuri. Jos kuvailemasi kaaos jatkuu on varmasti toteutettava joitain järeämpiä ratkaisuja, jotta Jätkän liikenne ei mene puuroksi aivan kuten sanoit.

----------


## GM 5

> Esimerkiksi Tampereen yliopistolle mennessäni (Tietotalon pysäkiltä) kuljen aina epävirallisen polun kautta, joka on syntynyt, kun yliopistoväki ei ole halunnut noudattaa suunnittelijan näkemystä kulkureiteistä kiertämällä 10 ylimääräistä metriä.


Täydellinen esimerkki! Juuri puistoissa tai muilla viheralueilla ihmisvirtojen todelliset suunnat ja vahvuudet katujen ja teiden ulkopuolella näkyvät erittäin hyvin.

----------


## kouvo

> Jalankulkijat ylittäkööt suojatietä pitkin. Myös jalankulkijoiden ja pyöräiljöiden poukkoilu on riski. Ei se, että on jalankulkija anna mitään taiteellisia vapauksia, vaikka sellaisia otetaan.


Jalankulkijoilla on ikiaikainen moraalinen etukävelyoikeus muihin liikennevälineisiin nähden. Tätä tosiasiaa ei voida muuttaa aitojen/esteiden, lainsäädännön tai valvonnan avulla -eikä pidäkkään.

----------


## GT8N

> Jalankulkijoilla on ikiaikainen moraalinen etukävelyoikeus muihin liikennevälineisiin nähden. Tätä tosiasiaa ei voida muuttaa aitojen/esteiden, lainsäädännön tai valvonnan avulla -eikä pidäkkään.


Asiahan on tismalleen näin! Parhaiten sen huomaa juuri oikeilla kävelykaduilla sekä muilla jalankulkijoille tarkoitetuilla alueilla, että sieltä mennään, mistä huvittaa. Siksi tulisi nimenomaan panostaa siihen, että jalankulkijat voivat kävellä melko vapaasti (kävelykadut!), eikä siihen, että ihmiset esteistä ja kielloista huolimatta pomppivat ajoneuvoliikenteen seassa vaarantaen sekä oman että muun liikenteen turvallisuuden.

----------


## Kolli

"Moraalinen etuoikeus". 
Jaahas. Laki on kuitenkin eri asia. Onko minullakin moraalinen etuoikeus mennä kävelemään keskelle Mannerheimintietä?

Tätä keskustelua ei ole tarve viedä filosofiselle tasolle. Koska on realistista, että Simonkatua ei ainakaan lyhyellä aikavälillä voida muuttaa täysin kävelykaduksi, on kaikkien edun mukaista, että raitiokiskot on eristetty ajoneuvoliikenteestä tehokkaasti.

----------


## GM 5

> ..on kaikkien edun mukaista, että raitiokiskot on eristetty ajoneuvoliikenteestä tehokkaasti.


Niin tehokkaasti kuin on tarpeen, ei niin tehokkaasti kuin vain pystyy. Aidat eivät ole sopiva ratkaisu monestä syystä jotka on jo mainittu tässä ketjussa. 

Odotetaan, että kilvet ja tiemerkinnät ovat valmiina ja raitiovaunuliikenne päässyt käyntiin. Kahden kolmen viikon päästä siitä voidaan analysoida mahdollisia jatkotoimenpiteitä tarkemmin.

----------


## ess

Aitojen asemesta voisi käyttää sellaisia tolppia, jotka estäisivät henkilöautojen ajamisen kiskoilla.

----------


## Kolli

Tolpat olisivat täydellinen ratkaisu Simonkadun länteen menevän autokaistan vasemmalle puolelle. Se estäisi sen, että Kaivokadulta ei voisi erehtyä bussikaistalle (ratikkakiskoille) Simonkadulla ajettaessa. Ongelma on kuitenkin, että Simonkadulta voi silti (jos on tarpeeksi törppö) ryhmittyä kiskoille. Sitten auto on kiskoilla ja ei pääse pois sieltä vasta kun ajamalla vaarallisesti suojatien kautta tai Annankadun alussa. Sama tilanne olisi toki aidan kanssa. Toinen ongelma on, että Simonkadulle käännyttäessä (Annankadulta), henkilöautot ja joukkoliikenne ovat samalla kaistalla pysäkin kohdalla. Jos autoilija ei seuraa tai ei halua seurata opasteita, niin ajettaessa suoraan päätyy kiskoille. Joku selkeä vilkkuvalo tms jutska pitäisi olla, joka ilmoittaisi, että oikea vilkku päälle, ryhmity omalle kaistallesi. Itse uskon vakaasti, että bussikaistakylttien tultuakin meno jatkuu samanlaisena ja edessä on erityisesti 3T:n ja Jätkän osalta täyskatastrofi.

Esimakua antanevat Manskun bussikaistat, joiden kunnioitus on nollatasoa. Kun ei niitä valvota ja ketään ei kiinnosta.

----------


## kouvo

> "Moraalinen etuoikeus". 
> Jaahas. Laki on kuitenkin eri asia.


Mistäs ajattelit irroittaa resurssit jalankulkijoiden toikkarointia valvomaan? Mahdollisesti poliisin "liikkuvan auton ratintakana kännykkään pölisevien valvontadivisioonastako"?




> Onko minullakin moraalinen etuoikeus mennä kävelemään keskelle Mannerheimintietä?


Kyllä. Olet jopa joskus saattanut ylittääkkin Mannerheimintien käyttämättämättä suojatietä, ja näin häirinnyt kyseisellä väylällä kulkevaa moottoriliikennettä?

----------


## Kolli

Keskustelu alkaa mennä ala-arvoiseksi. Kukaan ei voi valvoa jokaista jalankulkijaa tai autoa. Jos halutaan saivarrella, niin sehän toki onnistuu, ainakin sinulta.

Se, että tässä ketjussa on mainittu monenlaista, ei tee niistä maininnoista mitenkään pätevämpiä tai validimpia. Voitte jatkaa saivarteluanne ihan rauhassa, faktat pysyvät: autoliikenne käyttää joukkoliikenteen tilaa ja joukkoliikennekaista ei tuo sitä tulosta, jota halutaan.
Koska ihmisluonto ei hevillä tottele, on yhteiskunnalla erilaisia keinoja yhteisten normien ja lakien valvontaan.

Suomalaisten liikennekäyttäytyminen on kasvatuksellinen asia, sitä ei toki voida aidalla muuttaa lopullisesti. Jos joukkoliikenne tässä kyseisessä paikassa halutaan todella asettaa muita parempaan asemaan, tullaan tarvitsemaan kovia toimenpiteitä teknisellä tasolla.

Simonkadulla on monta ylityskohtaa, josta jalankulkijat voivat ylittää tien normaalisti, heidän "moraalinen oikeutensa" on täyttä puppua, enemmänkin heidän moraalinen velvollisuutensa on noudattaa lakia, siinä missä autoilijoidenkin. Liikenne on yhteispeliä, ei yksilösuorituksia.

Ja olisi ihan hyvä, jos poliisi suorittaisi alueella liikenneratsian, ei huono idea.

----------


## ultrix

> "Moraalinen etuoikeus". 
> Jaahas. Laki on kuitenkin eri asia. Onko minullakin moraalinen etuoikeus mennä kävelemään keskelle Mannerheimintietä?


Siinä mielessä on, että kellään, ei edes spårakuskilla ole oikeutta ajaa sinun päältäsi, vaikka toikkaroisit ajoneuvoliikenteelle tarkoitetulla kadunosalla. Liikennesäännöissä pyritään ajattelemaan aina heikomman osapuolen kannalta  poikkeuksena lähinnä tasoristeykset, jossa auto väistää, koska juna ei voi väistää.

Jos astut suojatielle, autoilijalla on velvollisuus pysäyttää auto ja taata omalta osaltaan sinulle vapaa kulku. Valitettavasti vain Suomessa useissa paikoissa (varsinkin täällä Tampereella!) suojatien merkitystä ei tunneta. Sitä pidetään kai ohjeellisena kadunylityspaikkana, ei niinkään paikkana, jossa autoliikenne väistää heikompaansa.

----------


## vristo

> Miten tässä näin kävi?


Kävelin tänään Simonkatua ja siitä edelleen Manskun ja Kaivokadun risteykseen ja todella harmikseni tein samat havainnoinnit kuin sinäkin; bussit jonottivat henkilöautojen kanssa samoissa pitkissä jonoissa. Ja Kaivokadun uuden bussipysäkkikorokkeen kansoittivat myös henkilöautot estäen tehokkaasti busseja ajamasta siihen. Kuvittelin noihin jonoihin mielessäni jo muutaman ratikankin sekaan.

Onko Helsingillä oikeasti haluja/keinoja yksityisautoilun hillitsemiseksi ja rajoittamiseksi keskustassa? Onko oikeasti haluja estää niitä tukkimasta joukkoliikenteen sujuvaa kulkua? Ei kyllä hyvälle näytä se, mitä silmieni edessä havainnoin tänäänkin.

----------


## kouvo

> Onko Helsingillä oikeasti haluja/keinoja yksityisautoilun hillitsemiseksi ja rajoittamiseksi keskustassa? Onko oikeasti haluja estää niitä tukkimasta joukkoliikenteen sujuvaa kulkua? Ei kyllä hyvälle näytä se, mitä silmieni edessä havainnoin tänäänkin.


http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135231853260

----------


## vristo

Kaikkea pyöritellään, haistellaan, käännellään ja maistellaan, mutta: missä ovat todella konkreettiset toimet ainakin se suhteen, ettei se yksityisautoilu hidasta tarpeettomasti joukkoliikenteen kulkua?

Arvaankin jo edellisen nimimerkin vastauksen tähän: keskustatunneli henkilöautoille.

----------


## kouvo

> Arvaankin jo edellisen nimimerkin vastauksen tähän: keskustatunneli henkilöautoille.


Et juuri enempää väärässä voisi olla, ellet sitten tarkoita nimimerkkiä "Pajunen".

----------


## MrArakawa

> Näköjään Kaivokadulla pitäisi myös olla rata-alueen korotus. Saas nähdä tuleeko.


Nyt Kaivokadulle on saatu sentään sulkuviiva maalatuksi, on helpottanut selvästi kolmosten, kutosten ja ysien kääntymistä Manskulle. Mutta korotus olisi hyvä, sillä vielä eksyy autoja kiskoille. Varsinkin vasemmalle kääntyilevät tukkivat kiskot, vaikkei tämä ole edes sallittu kääntymissuunta (ainakaan lopullisessa tilanteessa).

----------


## ess

> Nyt Kaivokadulle on saatu sentään sulkuviiva maalatuksi, on helpottanut selvästi kolmosten, kutosten ja ysien kääntymistä Manskulle. Mutta korotus olisi hyvä, sillä vielä eksyy autoja kiskoille. Varsinkin vasemmalle kääntyilevät tukkivat kiskot, vaikkei tämä ole edes sallittu kääntymissuunta (ainakaan lopullisessa tilanteessa).


Pysäytysviiva vaan on hölmössä kohtaa. Tuskin menee edes valotilaus läpi jos vaununsa siihen jättää.

----------


## a__m

Tuomittakoon ideani vaikka minkälaiseksi kiihkoiluksi, mutta itse olisin valmis jo ehdottamaan pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen (ainakin bussit, raitiovaunut ja metro) yleistä lakkoa tai jonkinlaista työnseisausta kerrassaan mahdottomaksi käyvän liikennetilanteen vuoksi. Edes uudiskohteita - kuten tässä ketjussa on saatettu todeta - ei kyetä rakentamaan sellaisiksi, että ne mahdollistaisivat joukkoliikenteen vähääkään sujuvamman kulun verrattuna aikaisempaan tilanteeseen. Saakoon Helsinki silloin mitä haluaa; autoja, autoja ja autoja!

----------


## GT8N

> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135231853260


Valitettavaa, että kaupunginisäkin elää vielä 1960-luvun autohaaveissa, ja yhdessä liike-elämän kanssa valehtelevat suut silmät täyteen, ettei keskusta tarvitse joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä. Ja onhan pyhälle autolle tehtävä tilaa kaikilla keinoilla, vaikka siitä ei olisi mitään hyötyä. Valitettavasti on taas uskottava, että tällainen säälittävä touhu onnistuu vain autoilun pyhässä maassa. Milloin lienee se hetki, jolloin pystytään hyväksymään se, että autoja ei tarvita keskustan elämiseen, kuten taas jälleen kerran myös Saksassakin on todistettu.

Täytyy varmaan muuttaa jonnekin toisaalle, jossa on ymmärretty, että ihminen on autoa tärkeämpi. Valitettavasti sellaista paikkaa ei Suomessa ole. Eli ei auta muu, kuin nautiskella autoistumisen "vapauttavasta" ihanuudesta. Joten eiköhän aloiteta heti purkamalla kaupungintalo ja tehdään tilalle parkkipaikka, jossa on metron sisäänkäynti, jonka päällä on pajusen patsas, joka katsoo sitä upeaa Helsinkiä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tämä on varmasti tarkoituksellista, koska bussien olisi joltensakin hankalaa ja vaarallista koukkia oikealle seuraavassa risteyksessä ennen kuin Jokeri-valo on saatu toimimaan.


Onko Simonkadun ja Annankadun jokerivalo myös bussien käytössä? Seurailin risteyksen liikennettä alkuviikosta pitemmän tovin ja yksikään puolen tunnin aikana risteykseen saapunut linjan 55, 65A tai 66A bussi ei saanut valoa. Sen sijaan 3T:n ratikat joka kerta. 

Risteyksen valo on siitä erikoinen, että raitiovaunun tullessa se näyttää autoille kahta kiinteää punaista. Eikös tällaiseen järjestelyyn ollut joku poikkeuslupa vain bussilinjalla 550? Olen ymmärtänyt, että raitiovaunujen kanssa pitäisi käyttää vuorotellen vilkuttavaa punaista.

----------


## late-

> Onko Simonkadun ja Annankadun jokerivalo myös bussien käytössä? Seurailin risteyksen liikennettä alkuviikosta pitemmän tovin ja yksikään puolen tunnin aikana risteykseen saapunut linjan 55, 65A tai 66A bussi ei saanut valoa. Sen sijaan 3T:n ratikat joka kerta.


Valon pitäisi toimia myös linjoilla 65A ja 66A. Linjalla 55(A) ei ole vielä Helmiä, joten valo ei voi edes teoriassa toimia. Toimimattomuus 65A:lla ja 66A:lla lienee virhe.

Kiinteä punainenhan on poikkeusluvalla toimiva Jokerivalo ja vilkkuva punainen taas ratikkavalo. En tunne tarkemmin poikkeusluvan ehtoja, mutta ratikkavaloa ei kai saa busseille käyttää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Valon pitäisi toimia myös linjoilla 65A ja 66A. Linjalla 55(A) ei ole vielä Helmiä, joten valo ei voi edes teoriassa toimia. Toimimattomuus 65A:lla ja 66A:lla lienee virhe.


Kyllä se toimii linjoilla 65A ja 66A, kunhan Helmi on päällä.

----------


## heka

> Kiinteä punainenhan on poikkeusluvalla toimiva Jokerivalo ja vilkkuva punainen taas ratikkavalo. En tunne tarkemmin poikkeusluvan ehtoja, mutta ratikkavaloa ei kai saa busseille käyttää.


Noudatetaankohan kiinteää punaista paremmin kuin vilkkuvaa? Vilkkuva koetaan jotenkin ehdollisena, ainakin Aleksin ja Mariankadun risteyksessä ajetaan usein päin punasta.

----------


## kemkim

> Noudatetaankohan kiinteää punaista paremmin kuin vilkkuvaa? Vilkkuva koetaan jotenkin ehdollisena, ainakin Aleksin ja Mariankadun risteyksessä ajetaan usein päin punasta.


Miksi pitäisi edes käyttää vilkkuvaa punaista, jos kiinteä punainen on käytettävissä. Kiinteä kahden lampun punainen on selkeä ja ymmärrettävä, mutta vilkkuvan voisin ainakin itse mieltää vain varoittavaksi, ellen tietäisi paremmin.

----------


## karihoo

> Valon pitäisi toimia myös linjoilla 65A ja 66A. Linjalla 55(A) ei ole vielä Helmiä, joten valo ei voi edes teoriassa toimia. Toimimattomuus 65A:lla ja 66A:lla lienee virhe.





> Kyllä se toimii linjoilla 65A ja 66A, kunhan Helmi on päällä.


Eilen lauantaina ajoin 65A:ta Helmi-vikaisella autolla eli en saanut kertaakaan "valoetuutta" tuossa Simonkatu/Annankatu-risteyksessä. Mikähän peruste mahtoi olla, että tuolle pysäkille ei voitu järjestää valojen tilausta silmukka-anturilla kuten tehtiin Kaivokatu-pysäkille Oulunkylään päin mennessä? Onhan esim. Viikissäkin tehty Jokerivalojen tilaus sellaisilla silmukka-antureilla, jotka eivät huomaa bussia pienempiä ajoneuvoja.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Mie taasen ajoin torstaina 66A:ta Budapestin kaunottarella, jossa Helmi toimi ja punaiset valot syttyivät jo ennen saapumistani Simonkadun pysäkille. Muu liikenne seisoi koko pysäkilläoloaikani ja niin sujuvasti pääsin jatkamaan Larun suuntaan. Muun liikenteen sujuvuus niin ja näin...

----------


## GT8N

Eilen, eli 18.8. sitten olikin jo aika uusia Simonkadun päällystettä. Kestihän se melkein puoli vuotta. Ratikkakiskoja ei tarvinnut vaihtaa, mutta asfaltti järsittiin irti, jotta uutta "ilmaista" asfalttia voitaisiin laittaa lisää. Olisikohan aika todeta, että kumipyöräliikenne pois koko kadulta, sillä touhussa ei ole mitään järkeä! Bussilinjat kiskoille, henkilöautot sinne, missä aurinko vähemmän paistaa. Saataisiin viihtyisämpää keskustaa, eikä kolmosellakaan kestäisi viittä minuuttia Kampista Mannerheimintielle, kuten yleensä ruuhkassa.

----------


## risukasa

Jep, halpaa ja helppoa. Eilen jurruteltiin 5 minuuttia myöhässä lakaisukoneen perässä, joka siivosi jyrsimen jälkiä keskikanttarin reunasta. Juuri kun oli Brahenkadun työmaan aiheuttama myöhästyminen kiritty kiinni, tietenkin  :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään näin ensimmäistä kertaa, kun poliisi valvoi liikennettä Fredalla Tennispalatsin kohdalla. Taksit ja bussit vinkattiin ohi, henkilöautot ohjattiin tien sivuun ja sakotettiin. Erinomaista! Toivottavasti tällaisia ratsioita tulee useamminkin. Vinkki: tarvetta olisi Mikonkadullakin...

----------


## ksaunam

> Tänään näin ensimmäistä kertaa, kun poliisi valvoi liikennettä Fredalla Tennispalatsin kohdalla. Taksit ja bussit vinkattiin ohi, henkilöautot ohjattiin tien sivuun ja sakotettiin. Erinomaista! Toivottavasti tällaisia ratsioita tulee useamminkin. Vinkki: tarvetta olisi Mikonkadullakin...


Itse havaitsin vastaavaa toimintaa jo vuodenvaihteen tienoilla, n. parin viikon sisällä useamman kerran. Valitettavasti taitaa olla vaan "tehoiskuja" ajottain eikä jatkuva käytäntö.. 

Mutta jos tuolla edes muutama jatkossa jättää ajamatta ko. reittiä niin onhan pienikin parannus parannus!

----------


## Zambo

> Itse havaitsin vastaavaa toimintaa jo vuodenvaihteen tienoilla, n. parin viikon sisällä useamman kerran. Valitettavasti taitaa olla vaan "tehoiskuja" ajottain eikä jatkuva käytäntö.. 
> 
> Mutta jos tuolla edes muutama jatkossa jättää ajamatta ko. reittiä niin onhan pienikin parannus parannus!


Keltainen viiva vielä kaistojen väliin, niin saisi takseiltakin kasan euroja rahastettua (toki tukkivat pysäkin silloin). Suojatiellä kulkijat ovat välillä aika turvattomia, kun kiirein taksi koukkaa pysähtyneen bussin ohi ko. kohdassa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tänään näin ensimmäistä kertaa, kun poliisi valvoi liikennettä Fredalla Tennispalatsin kohdalla. Taksit ja bussit vinkattiin ohi, henkilöautot ohjattiin tien sivuun ja sakotettiin. Erinomaista! Toivottavasti tällaisia ratsioita tulee useamminkin. Vinkki: tarvetta olisi Mikonkadullakin...


Päivän pelastus !  Ilo kuulla.  Nimittäin siinä määrin lähden 14,39 tai 45:n kyytiin Tennispalatsin pysäkiltä, että olen lukuisia kertoja laskekellut ohi ajavien yksityisautojen määrää.   Ihme ettei jalankulkijoille ole vielä sattunut mitään.  Tähän mennessä tämä kielto on ollut muodollista.  Tarkoittaa suomeksi sitä että koska yksityisautolla ajamisesta k.o. osuutta pitkin ei mitään seuraa niin ajetaan.

Martti

----------


## ess

Mikonkadulla ja Fredalla pysäkin kohdalla voisi kokeilla Euroopasta tuttuja "bollardeja" (mitä lienevät suomeksi). Siis näitä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=fi&v=KIqlkPhDfwM

----------


## hmikko

> Mikonkadulla ja Fredalla pysäkin kohdalla voisi kokeilla Euroopasta tuttuja "bollardeja" (mitä lienevät suomeksi). Siis näitä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=fi&v=KIqlkPhDfwM


Juu, näille olisi käyttöä monellakin kävelykadulla, mutta en ole käytännössä Suomessa nähnyt niitä kuin pihaparkkipaikkojen portteina. Tuon videon näin joskus kauan sitten ja äimistelin ihmisten paksukalloisuutta. Eiritysesti vauva kyydissä koheltava äiti on etäisesti huolestuttava. Epäilemättä Suomestakin tätä porukkaa löytyisi, ja hinauspalvelujen olisi syytä olla kunnossa bollardien ollessa käytössä raitiotiella. Videon täräyksistä vaikuttais tulevan kullekin kuskille sen kokoinen lasku, että ainakin ko. tapaus tulee koulutetuksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "bollardeja" (mitä lienevät suomeksi)


Pollari tai vielä yksinkertaisemmin tolppa.

----------


## Tuomask

> Helsingin linjojen 39, 39A, 41, 45 ja 47 sekä Espooseen ajavien yölinjojen 100N, 130N ja 140N päätepysäkit siirtyvät Kampintorilta Kampin metroaseman ja Autotalon väliselle alueelle. Bussit eivät käytä enää Fredrikinkadulla olevaa Kamppi(M)-pysäkkiparia (0233 ja 0234), joka jää vain raitiolinjan 3T käyttöön.


HURRAA! Kyllä tätä on odotettukin.
Toivottavasti tämä jää pysyväksi tilaksi. Syykin on tietysti mukava:




> Kampissa alkavien ratatöiden vuoksi alueen bussilinjoille tulee muutoksia.

----------


## teme

Sitten ei mitään muuta kuin rakentaa sorapohjan niille kiskoille sopivaan paikkaan samalla, niin loppuu se läpiajo.

----------


## a__m

> Sitten ei mitään muuta kuin rakentaa sorapohjan niille kiskoille sopivaan paikkaan samalla, niin loppuu se läpiajo.


Kulkevathan siitä vielä h14 ja h14B.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä on erittäin hyvä uutinen. Nyt on tietysti mahdollisuus siirtää 14(B) takaisin ratikkapysäkille, mutta toivoa sopii, että se pysähtyisi jatkossakin nykyisessä paikassa.

Kolmosen kierrosajasta kertaheitolla vähintään minuutti pois. Pitäisikö sanoa minuutti tunnissa, neljä parhaassa  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> Kulkevathan siitä vielä h14 ja h14B.


Ja voisivat ajaa esimerkiksi Runeberginkatua. Bussien ja ratikoiden yhteensovittaminen vielä jotenkin onnistuisi, mutta kun se johtaa käytännössä siihen ettei muuta kumipyöräliikennettä saa pois. Jos valvonta toimisi niin asia olisi eri, mutta kun ei toimi...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja voisivat ajaa esimerkiksi Runeberginkatua.


Toivottavasti ei kuitenkaan, koska nykyisillä ajoneuvomäärillä Runberginkatu on todella sumppu Kampissa.

----------


## aki

> Toivottavasti ei kuitenkaan, koska nykyisillä ajoneuvomäärillä Runberginkatu on todella sumppu Kampissa.


Muistan vielä elävästi kun yritti ruuhka-aikaan päästä Kamppiin esim. 14 bussilla, nopeammin pääsi kun jäi kauppakorkeakoulun pysäkillä pois ja käveli loppumatkan metroasemallle, luulenpa että linjoista 14/14B tulee entistä suositumpia välillä Meilahti-Kamppi(M) kun 39,41,45 ja 47 jumittavat Runskin liikenneympyröissä!

----------


## hylje

Minkä takia muuten metroaseman pysäkit ovat yksisuuntaisia? Laiskojen rakennusmiestenkö? Ratikkapysäkki eteläänpäin on sen verran etäällä, että tuntuisi ihan järkevältä purkaa katukivetystä reilun 2-suuntaisen mutkan verran ja ajattaa bussit ympyrää metroaseman edessä. Onko sekin kuitenkin liian ahdasta?

----------


## vristo

> Tämä on erittäin hyvä uutinen. Nyt on tietysti mahdollisuus siirtää 14(B) takaisin ratikkapysäkille, mutta toivoa sopii, että se pysähtyisi jatkossakin nykyisessä paikassa.


14(B):n nykyisellä reitillä voisi tulevaisuudessa kulkea myöskin ratikka. 

Itse olen ajatellut sen niin, että Runeberginkatua tulisi kaksi raitiolinjaa, joista toinen ajaisi suoraan Arkadiankatua Manskulle saakka ja siitä sitten vaikkapa käännytään Aleksille.
Kun taas se toinen kääntyisi Arkadiankadultan Fredalle ja siitä voidaan sitä jatkaa (edellyttäen, että siihen rakennettaisiin raitiorata) vaikkapa Helsingin eteläisiin kaupungin osiin.
Ja kolmas linjaus oli jo nyt jo rakenteilla oleva rata edelleen Jätkäsaareen, käytää tietysti Simonkatu-Annankatu-UKK-katua ja jatkuu siitä Malminrinteen jälkeen kohti päämääräänsä Ruoholahteen jne.

Ideani tässä on se, että UKK-kadun ja Fredankulmassa ratikat eivät enää normaaliliikenteessä kääntyisikään, vaan kaksi linjaa, linja eteläisestä Helsingistä Kampin kautta edelleen Runskin suuntaan risteäisi itä-länsisuuntaisen Jätkäsaaresta tulevan linjan (esim. linja 9, kuten on suunniteltu).
Lisäksi jokin linja ajaisi Arkadiankatua Eläinmuseon ja Pikkuparlamentin edestä Manskulle, kuten kolmoset aiemmin (ja miksipä se ei voisi edelleenkin olla niin).

----------


## Salomaa

Kuka neropatti on suunnitellut bussien liittymisen suojatien päältä Fredrikinkadulle ? On vain ajan kysymys, koska ensimmäinen jalankulkija jää bussin alle.  Jos raitiovaunukoroketta ei haluta muokata, niin ainakin suojatie pitäisi poistaa välittömästi !

----------


## ilpo

Tältä näytti Ruoholahdenkadun ja Ruoholahdenrannan kulmauksessa 5.5. illalla. Oikealle vaihteet johtavat 8:n reitille Itämerenkadulle (varayhteys) ja vasemmalle Ruoholahdenrantaan kaartaa sitten aikanaan 9 (?) kohti Jätkäsaarta ja Länsiterminaalia.

----------

